# [IK] Corvis U. Discreet Investigation & Retrieval Union: Last DM Post 1/8 14:45 EST



## Blue_Genie (Nov 6, 2004)

This is the IC thread for the Corvis University Discreet Investigation and Retrieval Union.  The OOC thread can be found HERE  and the Rogue's Gallery Thread can be found HERE.

Current PCs are:

Alaios O'Aodh, Male Midlunder Sorcerer 3 (Karl Green)
Cormyck di'Trivassi, Male Ryn Rogue 3 (Devyn)
Alain Caldwallow, Male Caspian Paladin 3 (Bobitron)
Jackson Bainbridge, Male Midlunder Ranger 3 (DrunkenMonkey)
Alanna Morwyn, Female Thurian Gun Mage 2/Arcane Mechanik 1 (Slippshade)
Martashan Leharin, Female Umbrean Cleric 3 (Krug)
Harlan Baylentis, Male Caspian Fighter 3 (taitzu52)

What follows in this post in a basic introduction to the setting, with brief history relating recent events in Corvis.  It contains some previously posted material from the OOC thread, in addition to some material from Privateer Press sources.

The next post will contain specific information on the first scene of the adventure, after which everyone is welcome to begin adding their first IC post.

*BASIC INTRODUCTION*
Welcome to Corvis, City of Ghosts [link to PDF map]!  Merchants that plied the Black and Dragon’s Tongue founded the city almost nine hundred years ago, right at the edge of a natural harbor where the rivers diverge.  Today about 100,000 souls call it home, and more arrive every day.  Corvis is an island of civilization in the roughest part of Northern Cygnar.  The next closest city is Fisherbrook, over 200 miles downriver.  The original city has long since been swallowed by the swamp.  It’s now a maze of catacombs, and is home to naught but hooligans … and worse.  If ye have a brain in your head, stay out of the Undercity.

Most of the folk in Corvis are human, but you do see some trollkin, ogrun, and gobbers  who have joined them, and the rare Iosan  passing through.  A few dwarves  have set up residence here since the signing of the Corvis Treaties four hundred years ago, and can be found practicing their trade mainly in Armorersburg, and among the mechaniks of Industrialburg.  If ye need to find some muscle, there’ll be thugs for hire at the waterfront.  There’ll be trouble there for ye too if ye aren’t too careful, the inhabitants of the Blackprow are a tough lot; Corvis has seen folk tougher than you floating in the harbor.

The wonders of Corvis, like so much else in the Iron Kingdoms, wouldn’t have been possible without the advent of the steamjacks.  The first of the metal giants was brought to the city about 200 years ago, where they worked the quarries, cutting stone for new buildings.  They also carved roads and worked the docks, where they can still be seen today working for the Stevedorers’ Guild.


*Recent History:*
It all began last Longest Night, about four months ago. Longest Night is a triennial event, which is basically a huge celebration (think Mardi Gras). As the streets of Corvis were filling with revelers, troubadours, vendors, musicians, actors, a horde of shambling, undead creatures started spilling out of the sewer entrances and walking out of the river and attacking the townsfolk and heading for the cathedral of Morrow. The leader of the undead was a vile necromancer named Alexia  (who also happened to be the niece of the current Prelate of Morrow). It seems her mother had been executed as a witch 20 years before, and she was here for a bit of payback. Luckily, a group of adventurers intervened, and were able to convince her to call off the attack. With a word (or so it’s told), she withdrew her control and the undead collapsed into a piles of dead bones.

A few months after this event, more chaos erupted when most of the city council was murdered in their sleep by members of the deposed King Vinter Raelthorne’s secret police, the Inquisition. They co-opted the City Watch (either with bribes, or by holding their families hostage), and began a reign of terror. Within a few days it was rumored that the deposed King himself (long thought dead) had returned to Cygnar, and was in the city. He brought with him soldiers of an unknown race, who helped him maintain order through fear and intimidation.

It turns out these soldiers, later named the Skorne, were only holding the city until a larger invasion force could make its way through the Bloodstone Marches. Just as the Skorne army was entering the city unopposed, however, Corvis was saved by yet another undead army, once again led by Alexia and a group of brave adventurers. In a large battle on the Black River Bridge the armies clashed, and the Skorne were eventually defeated.

During the occupation, an unknown arsonist set fire to the Grand Cathedral of Morrow, burning it to a husk. The Inquisition-controlled pro-term mayor (since killed) quickly blamed nefarious sorcerers and necromancers for this atrocity, although most people believed that with the Prelate of Morrow in hiding, it was probably a crude move to build support for the illegal government. Since the liberation, Church funds have been flooding into Corvis for the reconstruction of the cathedral, and many commoners have volunteered their time and money to help rebuild what was the pride of Morrowans throughout northhern Cygnar.

A week after this battle, the 3rd and 5th Mounted Fusiliers from Fort Falk finally entered the city, and began mop-up operations against the Skorne and any Inquisition sympathizers.  The military immediately declared martial law, as the city watch had been severely reduced and infiltrated by members of the Inquisition, and the city council had been killed almost to the man.  They gradually restored order, and began reconstituting the Watch.  Members of Corvis’ ruling class began reappointing the city council and electing a new mayor.

At the same time, there has basically been a war between two of Corvis’ major criminal gangs, the Griffons and the Gertens. Sparked off by an unknown battle at one of the Griffons' safe houses during the occupation, the two organizations have been littering the streets with wounded and dead members for weeks. Without a fully-functioning watch, the army has made a few arrests, but has done little to slow the fighting.

So needless to say, Corvis did not have an easy winter. Now that spring, and Tempenfest, the annual week-long celebration of rebirth and fertility, are upon us, people are still bruised and beaten, but a little more optimistic. They are ready to start putting the nightmare behind them and get on with their lives. One thing is certain, however, their lives have been changed by the events of the previous four months.


*Cygnaran Currency:*
Farthing – 1 cp
Halfshield – 5 cp
Shield – 1 sp
Halfcrown – 5sp
Crown – 1 gp
Tower – 1 pp

Coins found in Corvis are predominanty minted in the city itself, although Caspian coins can also be found.  Occasionally you find Llaelese, Ordic, and even Khadoran currency in circulation, although it is never valued equally.


*The Corvis University Discreet Investigation and Retrieval Union*
Corvis University is the center of academic learning in Northern Cygnar.  Founded over 250 years ago, it grew from a loose collection of upper class historians and naturalists, to an institution supporting close to four score professors with hundreds of students.  Located in a mainly middle-class residential quarter of Eastern Corvis, the classrooms and faculty offices are clustered around  High Square.

Viktor Pendrake is without a doubt the most famous faculty member, and Chair of the Department of Extraordinary Zoology.  His adventures in search of rare creatures have even begun to be sold as halfshield novellas, which have spread his fame among the literate folk across all of Cygnar.  There is even talk of translating them into Ordic and Llaelese for wider circulation.

In the past few years, however, he has started going on expeditions less and less, and has begun to focus more on his teaching and research.  To make up for this, he founded the Corvis University Discreet Investigation and Retrieval Union, made up of some of his braver students and a collection of independent “adventurers”.  Guided by the professor’s knowledge, you have undertaken numerous harrowing missions to retrieve artifacts, tomes, and sometimes entire live specimens for university researchers.  Although you frequently interact with the Professor, most of the Union’s business is handled by his chief assistants, Lynus Wesselbaum, and the Iosan woman Edrea Lloryrr.

During Vinter Raelthorne’s occupation, Professor Pendrake disappeared from the city and has not returned.  Mr. Wesselbaum has assured you that Pendrake has not perished, but is merely conducting extensive research in an undisclosed location, although the assistant can’t completely hide his deep concern.

“Iron Kingdoms" material such as stories, character, place and monster names that originate with Privateer Press are Copyright 2001 Privateer Press LLC, and may be used in independent works for non-profit purposes only.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 6, 2004)

*What has happened so far*

Yay, it's finally here, my first IC post!!!!  I know, I know, it's a long backstory, but if you guys haven't figured out that I tend towards the verbose, I don't know what to tell you 

Please post all thoughts in italics or in a color WHICH WE CAN EASILY READ (no maroon on red, please).  I will make all skill, save and attack rolls for you.  If you have any questions or comments, please post them over on the OOC thread (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104257).

Enjoy!!!!


*BACKSTORY*

It all began so innocently.  A few weeks ago Professor Pendrake received a letter from a Llaelese antiquarian bookseller named Jonas Mirassi.  He wrote that he had acquired a copy of the famous “Chronicles of the Troll Hunter” by Karl Gauss.  He suggested that Pendrake visit him in Merwyn to peruse the copy.  The professor, however, was unable to make the journey due to a previous commitment to the University and decided to send members of the Corvis University Discreet Investigation and Retrieval Union (CUDIRU) in his stead.

You made your way up the Black River in a chartered steamship, completing the journey in good time and without any major incidents.  Mirassi was as good as his word, and you found the tome to be in excellent shape.  As it was already late in the evening however, the bookseller suggested to the group that you spend the night in a local inn, and resume price negotiations in the morning.

Soon after sunrise, you made your way back to the shop only to discover that it had been broken into and ransacked during the night.  In addition, Mirassi was nowhere to be found.  You quickly left the scene, so as not to draw the attention of the Merwynese authorities, and began asking around for the antiquarian.

By nightfall you had tracked him down to a small tavern in the sketchier side of town called the Golden Saqu.  Mirassi was beside himself with fear, claiming that he had still been in his shop when the intruders had entered the building.  Unwilling to confront them he grabbed a few of his most prized possessions (including the Chronicles), and made his way out of the window, and onto the roof.  Unfortunately, the robbers had stationed a lookout on a balcony across the street, who fired a rifle at the fleeing antiquarian, perforating his rabbit-fur cloak.  Mirassi eventually managed to get away from his attackers and spend the rest of the night hiding in an abandoned basement.

Mirassi admitted at this point that he had been approached a number of times in the past few days by a large Khadoran gentleman wearing a peaked, woolen cap.  For some unknown reason, this man knew that the bookseller had acquired a copy of the Chronicles, and in broken Llaelese offered him an exorbitant price for it.  Mirassi instinctively did not trust this man, however, and refused to sell.  The Khadoran had twice returned, each time offering him more money.  The last time he had visited, he had blatantly threatened Mirassi, telling him that the “Chronicles of the Troll Hunter” was a Khadoran cultural artifact, which had to be returned to its rightful owners.  The tall man only left when Mirassi produced a hold-out pistol and told him that the book had already been sold to Victor Pendrake of Corvis University.

The bookseller now begged you to take the book, offering quite a reasonable price.  You accepted and quickly and quietly attempted to make your way of the Llael’s capitol .  Upon reaching the harbor where your steamship was anchored, you discovered that the docks were swarming with suspiciously Khadoran-looking gentleman asking questions, and looking for something or someone.  Knowing that avoiding the harbor and taking the overland route back to Corvis would take too long, you created a quick distraction and slipped onboard your vessel.  Unfortunately the Khadorans spotted you as the boat’s engines were building up steam and a brief firefight ensued.  A few of the attackers even made it onboard, but were quickly dispatched.

You eventually freed yourself from your moorings and at top speed headed into the middle of the Black River.  Just when you thought you had escaped, a large Khadoran gunship came into view from a side channel, and opened fire, missing the hull by only a few feet.  Your captain throttled up the engine as high as it would go, but the more powerful ship quickly began gaining on you.  You thought that this would be the end of your journey when an incredibly lucky shot from one of your members took out the Khadoran helmsman.  He slumped over the wheel, yanking the ship sharply starboard.  With the rest of the crew on deck manning the cannons, the Khadorans were unable to correct their course, and with a deafening crunch, rammed into the wall of a building belonging to the wizardly Order of the Golden Crucible.  As you sped downriver, the fire from the engine must have ignited the blasting powder magazine and the gunship exploded with a roar, scattering wood and mortar over your ship and the surrounding neighborhood.

The return journey to Corvis went quickly, with only one minor incident.  Upon returning to the City of Ghosts with the book, you found that Pendrake had disappeared, leaving behind a short message that he would return in a few days.  You decided to hold onto the Chronicles until the Professor’s return and keep a low profile in the meantime.

Days stretched into weeks without a communication from Pendrake, and you began to worry for the Professor’s safety.  Finally a messenger brought you a missive from his assistant Edrea Lloryrr, who told you to meet her tonight in the basement at Sar-Ra-Tu’s Gaming House in South Corvis, and bring the book.

You’ve made your way on this cool, spring evening through the poshest residential quarter of the city, and now stand before the shut iron gates of the Gaming House.  It is a large, walled complex and this gate seems to be the only way in.  The wall is over twelve feet in height and is topped by a layer of broken glass and twisted metal.  The gate is shaped in the figure of a reclining woman and is in decent shape, having survived the recent troubles with only a few burn marks and bullet holes.  Through the iron bars of the gate you can see a small, lit gatehouse, and beyond the gatehouse, past a well-manicured lawn, the main building of the Gaming House complex.  A small iron sign which reads “Private Club” in a gothic script is bolted into the wall next to a bell.


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2004)

Marthasa is glad to be on dry land again. The river did not agree with her. Her stomach had emptied itself numerous times and she had not eaten much. "I hope we do not have to wait long," she says. Still, she was glad to be on the road, literally and figuratively.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, Human Sorcerer*

Dressed in this dark greatcoat and travelers outfit (including goggles and all-weather hat), Alaios raises an eye brow and looks to the others "*Ack, I like the looks of this place not, I say. But the girlie be here and here we must go, aye?*"

One hand resting on his pistol butt, the other hand ideally going through the motions if he needs to cast a quick spell, he eyes the area wearily, on alert and a bit nervous. _Give me a nice open battlefield and not these back alley cutthroat hangouts any day_.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 7, 2004)

Jackson grins "Come Alaios we are in a nice part of town for once.  What could possibly go wrong here?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 7, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, Human Sorcerer*



			
				Jackson Bainbridge said:
			
		

> Jackson grins "Come Alaios we are in a nice part of town for once.  What could possibly go wrong here?"




"*pfff…merchants and nobles, they be the worst of the lot. I'd rather face an Ogrun then turn my back on one of em. Give me the honest back ally cutthroat… least I know whats he's a thinking…*"


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 7, 2004)

_Alain sighed inwardly, flexing his shoulders. The long days on the boat had left him sore and stiff. He was also glad to be back in Cygnar, though he enjoyed the style and culture of Merwyn._ He winced as the weight of his mail shifted on his back. "I don't expect I shall ever get used to wearing this", he said aloud to no one in particular. 

His attention snapped back into focus when he noticed Alois flexing his fingers, going through the motions of casting a spell. "Mind your habit, Alois. We don't want to draw any more attention than we must."

"Well, have you had the pleasure of experiencing this establishment before, my friends? It certainly seems well protected."


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 7, 2004)

*Ooc Comment*

_OOC: Bobitron's question brings up an interesting point which I will briefly touch on here.  Since all of you have lived in Corvis, there's a chance that you will be familiar with quite a few of the places you'll be visiting in this adventure.  If you can justify an IC-knowledge of a place or person, feel free to assume one (you don't have to literally justify it to me.)  If there's a place or a person whom you wouldn't know (or shouldn't know to keep the game interesting) I will tell you so.  If you have any doubts or questions regarding this, please post them on the OOC thread.

Note that any knowledge of a local place or person will only be general.  More specific insights can be gained with a Knowledge (local) skill check (which only one of you has).  If you'd like to switch a few points into Knowledge (local) to reflect a greater understanding of Corvis and its surroundings, please do so now._


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 7, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> _Note that any knowledge of a local place or person will only be general.  More specific insights can be gained with a Knowledge (local) skill check (which only one of you has).  If you'd like to switch a few points into Knowledge (local) to reflect a greater understanding of Corvis and its surroundings, please do so now._




(OOC- Hehe...the 'ol University Education pays off!)

Harlan sets foot on the lawn and lights up a rolled smoke with a dowel lit from a nearby lantern.  "Ah...Sar-Ah-Tu's.  Gentlefolk, after a few hard days with rivermen, Khadorian conspirators, and neurotic antiquarians, you are going ot turn your noses up at this _fine_ establishment?  Well not I, it may even be a lucky night for me!",  says Harlan, as he smoothes back his hair and takes a long drag from his smoke.  He moves towards the door, waiting for his fellow CUDIRU's to follow.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 7, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, Human Sorcerer*

Alaios follows along, muttering to himslef and shaking his head. Finally he mutters "*Steady man... ack this place wont be so bad... maybe get me somekind to drink*"


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 7, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Harlan sets foot on the lawn and lights up a rolled smoke with a dowel lit from a nearby lantern.



_OOC:  I apologize for not being clearer.  The gate has iron bars and is closed, barring your way in.  The lawn and the gaming house itself are over 100 yards away down a gravel path.
_


----------



## Krug (Nov 7, 2004)

"Drink and... and... 'getting lucky'. Is that all you men think about?" Marthasa frowned. She adjusted her great coat. She rings the bell near the gate.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 8, 2004)

(OOC) I think I will follow the trend here, italics for thoughts, color for speech. 

(IC) 

"I hope we are not kept waiting for long. Having this book in our possession is making me a bit too nervous for my liking. I pray to Morrow this will be the last we see of it. Every man I see with black hair and a bushy mustache is a suspect, and I see assassins and brigands on every street corner!", Alain ends with a degree of light-heartedness, shifting the weight of his greatsword to his other shoulder. 

_Perhaps I should have left this behind, he mused. The Fusiliers have done fine work in this district. I must commend the Captain next time I see him._


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 8, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, Human Sorcerer*

Alaios rolls his eyes again and says "*Well lets get this over with.*" and he reaches up and rings the bell...


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 8, 2004)

Jackson chuckles at his companions musings.  

_Never a dull moment with this group.  Maybe I'll put that little hunting trip off a bit longer._


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 8, 2004)

*Vendarl 2nd, Tempen 604 A.R.*

The sound of the bell rings clearly in the cooling air.  Across the quarter you can see lanterns being lit in houses, and shutters being pulled, preparing for night.  Merchants close down the heavy gates of their store windows, and secure the last of their merchandise.  Street vendors pack up their wares, putting them on carts or in large wicker baskets which they hoist onto their backs.  As part of their daily routine, they are leaving this quarter, making their way north across the Orm Bridge to Merchantsburg and the Quad, where they might find a few more customers.  To the west the sun has set behind the massive structure of the Courthouse, it's aging spires silhouetted by the waning light.  Just to your north the last rays of the sun have colored the marble columns of the Church of Ascendant Shevann a light pink.  Across Corvis, the evening fog begins to climb up from the Dragon’s Tongue and Black Rivers, muffling noise, and carrying with it the smell of coal and wood fire.
As you stand and wait, a small lantern appears from around a corner of a nearby house.  In the gathering darkness it is hard to make out specifics, but its beam of light moves back and forth erratically, swinging to and fro.

_*OOC:*  The cart is currently 50 feet away.  Spot checks! I rolled for everyone.  Only highlight the section that pertains to you, or you’ll spoil the fun!  

Alaios, Cormyck and Harlan:  In the half-light it is hard to make out details, and the fog refracts the light of the lantern, obscuring your view.  You do notice that it is coming toward you at a walking pace and is making a creaking noise.

Alanna, Mertashan, Alain, and Jackson:



Spoiler



The lanterns seems to be attached to a wheeled cart (the source of the creaking) of some kind, which is being pushed by a hooded figure.



Alain, and Jackson only:



Spoiler



You can barely make out the face of a man underneath the hood.  He seems to be looking at you with eager anticipation.   You also detect the smell of cooking meat coming from the push cart.


_


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 8, 2004)

"Ahh, that smells wonderful! Has everyone eaten? If the gate is not answered soon, I may have to partake of this good man's wares."

Alain rubs his hands together, having missed the evening meal while in prayer.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 8, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, Human Sorcerer*



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Ahh, that smells wonderful! Has everyone eaten? If the gate is not answered soon, I may have to partake of this good man's wares."
> 
> Alain rubs his hands together, having missed the evening meal while in prayer.




Alaios shrugs his shoulder and keeps looking at the gate, waiting for nobles to come out


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2004)

Marthasa bows slightly to the Church of Ascendant Shevann. "There is... a hooded figure approaching, on a wagon" Marthasa says, trying to see if she can see it more clearly. She waits for its approach. "Who is there?" she says so the hooded figure can hear.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 8, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn (2 lvl Gun Mage/1 lvl Arcane Mechanik)*



> "Drink and... and... 'getting lucky'. Is that all you men think about?" Marthasa frowned. She adjusted her great coat. She rings the bell near the gate.




Alanna chuckled at Marthasa’s comment.

“They are men, Marthasa, of course that is all they think about.  Honestly this place looks like it could be a lot of fun." Alanna nudges Harlen. “As soon as our business is complete maybe we can hit the tables for a few wagers.”  Alanna flashes him a quick smile.



> Marthasa bows slightly to the Church of Ascendant Shevann. "There is... a hooded figure approaching, on a wagon" Marthasa says, trying to see if she can see it more clearly. She waits for its approach. "Who is there?" she says so the hooded figure can hear.




Alanna had noticed him as well. Instinctually she lowered her right hand to touch the mother of pearl handle of her magelock pistol.  She always felt a little more aware when in contact with it.  The crisp evening air was cooler, the smell of coal and wood fire more pungent, the fog a little less concealing. It was if she was missing a part of herself when she wasn’t in contact with it.  Alanna was far from paranoid, but the recent events had made her a little skittish.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 8, 2004)

*Vendarl 2nd, Tempen 604 A.R.*

Even though you have rung the bell twice, nobody has appeared at the gate so far.  You do notice there is movement inside the gatehouse, and what seems to be the noise of furniture being moved around.

As the light approaches you down the street, you can now clearly make out that it is a food vendor pushing a small, enclosed cart.  The lamp attached to the front of it swings back and forth he makes his way over the cobbled streets.  The smell of roasting meat proceeds him.

"Good evenin' ladies and gents.  May I entice you to try some of my delectable meats?  I've also got some lovely hard-boiled eggs as well as dried whitefish and haddock and some boiled new potatoes which I just dug out of me garden this morning.  Couldn't be any fresher!"  As he is speaking, he puts the cart down and pushes the hood from his face, revealing a quintissentially Midlunder visage.  He looks expectantly at each of you.

"You'll probably have to wait a wee bit before they let you lot in there," he says, pointing though the bars of the gate.  "The main crowd doesn't arrive until after final bells.  The trollykins probably aren't expecting anyone this early.  Why not satisfy your appetite while you wait?"

As he waits for your response, he opens a panel in the covered cart, and produces a few cured fish tied together with wire.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 8, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn (2 lvl Gun Mage/1 lvl Arcane Mechanik)*

Alanna let out a breath she hadn’t even noticed she had been holding and relaxed a bit, though her hand didn’t stray very far from her pistol.

“Thank you kindly for your information good sir, unfortunately I have already partaken of my evening meal.  Could you tell me anything more about this establishment?  This is my first time here.”  Alanna brushes back a stray lock of her wavy, shoulder length, blonde hair and tucks it behind her ear giving the vender her prettiest smile.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 8, 2004)

The vendor's face immediately brightens thanks to Alanna's kind attention _(OOC: No Diplomacy skill check needed since he was already "Friendly")_.

"Aye, I should have known you weren't from around here, young lady" he winks, "that Ordic accent does give you away."

Clearing his throat he points through the gate again, "That there is the Sar-Ra-Tu House of Games, of the Gaming House some blokes call it.  It's run by a retired merchant whose name escapes me.  All I know is that he's wealthy as sin.  Pretty much any game of chance you can name can be had there, and anything else can be wagered on as well.  As you can see, it's a pretty hoity-toity place."  He gives you all a quick look-over, "But it doesn't look like all of ye will have any problems getting in."

He continues, "It was closed down during the recent troubles, but it seems to have opened again in the past few weeks."

"Are you sure I can't interest any of you fine ladies and gentlemen in some delectable victuals?"


_OOC:  P.S., there's a longer post over on our OOC/Recruiting thread._


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 8, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Turn in disgust from the gate, Alaios says "*Aye, I be a taken one of yer roasted 'tatoes... what would I own ya?*"


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 8, 2004)

The vendor turns to his cart, lifting up a side-flap and placing supports under it, creating a kind of counter.  "Er, they be boiled potatoes, master, not roasted.  But I'll let you have them for only three farthings."  He next opens a small side door and pulls out a carved wooden bowl, which he places on the newly-created counter.  Next he reaches over to the far side of his cart and opens a hinged-metal lid.  Steam comes billowing up as he reaches into a pot with his bare hands, and quickly picks out 5 small, boiled potatoes, dropping them in the waiting bowl.  You can see there are bits of parsely stuck to them.

He wipes his hands on a rag tied to this belt, and moves away from the counter so that Alaois can get to it.  "Will there be anything else, sir?


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 8, 2004)

"Good man, I will take some of those potatoes. What meat are you serving today? It smells wonderful!"

Alain rubs his hands together in anticipation of the meal. 

"Did you spend much time in the area during the troubles? I have only recently arrived, but I can imagine it must have been difficult for those of you making your way on these streets. Praise Morrow, it seems to have settled down well in this area. Have the gang troubles extended this far?"

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 8, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn (2 lvl Gun Mage/1 lvl Arcane Mechanik)*

"Thank you kindly for the information," Alanna flashes the vender another smile and turns her attention back towards the house.  

She was feeling a bit underdressed for the occasion.  Leather armour and an armoured greatcoat, would stick out like a sore thumb in this place, let alone the three obvious pistols she carried.  The two holsters hugging her hips carried her prized magelock military pistol and the Clockwerk Arms Pepperbox.  The monster iron she kept holstered to her thigh was a Radcliffe Quad-Iron.  Hidden in her gillowing sleaves was her suprise, a spring operated wrist loader with a small pistol. Slung over her shoulder was a sack obviously containing some kind if book.  It was an unused spellbook of hers, just incase they were ambushed again and needed a decoy. Alanna's hair was tied back into a pony tail, with only a few loose strands that occasionally fell in front of her face.  She pursed her lips and squinted towards the house.  Standing out here in the open was beginning to bother her. 

"I do hope they open soon."

(ooc) Who has the book at the moment.  I get the feeling that knowledge may come in handy later? (/ooc)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 8, 2004)

The older man turns to Alain, "They are roasted lamb shanks on a spit, if you're interested sir, and cost a Halfshield.  Me wife cooked them this evening, and I've already eaten more than my share.  They're quite good."

He continues, "Well, I actually live on a farm outside the walls, and only come into the city at night to sell a few things.  You know, the wife wants a new dress for Tempenfest, and bolts of cloth don't grow on trees.  So I avoided most of the nastiness of the past few months, thank Morrow, praise be his holy name."  When he says his he makes a quick hand gesture of penitance.

He takes a quick look around to make sure no one else is in earshot, and says  in a quieter tone, "Oh, I had some of my cattle stolen by those Inquisition nobheads.  Just came onto my land and demanded it, so what could I do?"  He harumphs and clears his throat.

_OOC:  For simplicity's sake, I'm going to say that Harlan has the book, since he has the highest strength.  What an interesting group, when the highest strength in the group if 14!  I better make myself a note, not to throw too many stuck doors in your way, otherwise you might not get anywhere _


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 8, 2004)

*Alain*

"Well, I will have some of that lamb, thank you. I'm glad to hear that you and yours have been well despite the recent... ahh... challenges, Morrow be praised."

Alain looks towards the gate, hoping he had a moment to eat before heading inside.

"If all could say they came through these times with all limbs and family safe, my heart would be much lighter. I just pray that the Cathedral's former glory is restored in a timely manner. To torch the house of Morrow, what a travesty!"

Edit:spelling


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2004)

Marthasa says "I'll have some of that lamb as well, and a potatoe. Hopefully this coin will help purchase a new dress for your wife." She was sick of ship board food, and the smell from the card whetter her appetite. _I certainly hope they let us in soon. A solid bed that does not rock or move under you. Yes, that would be good._


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 9, 2004)

The farmer pulls out two more lamb shishkebobs from a heated dish and places on a large plate.  He pulls out two more bowls and fishes out some of the same lovely potatoes.

After wiping his hands again, he hands the coin back to Marthasa, smiling, "Your coin is no good with me, priestess.  My reward is that you do the Lord of Light's work.  May Ellena bless all your travels."

He then turns to Alain and shrugs, "For you it'll be a halfshield and three farthings, lord.  A man has to eat after all."


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 9, 2004)

Alain opens his purse with a hint of a smile, dropping a crown into the merchants hand.

"I hope that will get your wife the dress she desires, friend. May your spring be warm and full of joy after such a bleak winter. Go in the grace of Morrow."

He turns to Marthasa with a grin. 

"At least we know some of the Church's servants are treated well in this city."

Alain begins to eat, relishing the well prepared food.


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2004)

"Thank you, may Ellena ever bless your path," Marthasa says. She bites into the meat and potatoes, glad to be able to keep her food down.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 9, 2004)

The vendor bows to Alain, "Thank you master, this will go quite a long way towards making this a truly wonderful Tempenfest."  He clears up the bowls and dishes as people finish with them.

From inside the gate, you hear the noise of a door opening.  Turning around you see that the door to the gatehouse has opened.  Two large trollkins, each over seven feet in height step out.  Their skin is pale grey, touched with blue and green in places, and their head spines are a dark red.  Each is dressed in black breastplate armor, with a large sash displaying their quitari proudly.  They carry a military pistol in a hip holster, and have a greataxe strapped to their backs.

The shorter of the two steps forward and proclaims in a sonorous voice, "Good evenin' ladies and gents!  Are ye here to visit Sar-Ra-Tu's House of Gaming?  If so, are any of ye members?"


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 9, 2004)

"Good evening! We are not members, but have come to meet our colleague, Edrea Lloryrr. She had asked for our presence in the basement for a private meeting."

Alain gestures to his companions.

"Although, some of our party have expressed interest in the entertainment your establishment offers."


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 9, 2004)

The trollkin guard clears his throat, "Well, since this is a private club the rules state that at least one of ye needs to be a member.  Yearly membership is 75 crowns, if ye can afford it.  We don't want no riff-raff in here."

He then crosses his arms in front of him and looks at each of you.  The taller of the two trolls barely seems interested in what is going on, and looks hungrily towards the food cart.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 9, 2004)

_75 crowns? That would wipe out my entire savings!, Alain thought. Perhaps one of the others, or maybe a collection from each of us... _


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 9, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios is stunned for a second... _75GP, these guys are worst the highway robbers!_

He then says in a low-voice "*Well I an't going in... that be more then I got and is more then I would pay anyways... clogs and gremlins, man this place I like not!*"


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2004)

Marthasa shakes her head. "More than one person has had their lifes ruined by such as you. I have no interest in your club's activities," she says.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 9, 2004)

(OOC,  I would like to use Sense Motive to see if it sees the trollkin is just trying to get some coin on the side, or if he is just doing his job. If he is really following the Club's rules, use the this statement. Thanks Alex.)

Alain ponders for a moment, then raises his eyes to meet the trollkin.

"This is where our path leads us, and it is vital that we keep our commitment. Why don't I pay you a fee, perhaps... 10 crowns, to find the lady Edrea Lloryrr, who should be inside. Let her know that her companions are awaiting her at the gate. We would greatly appreciate your help."


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 9, 2004)

_OOC: Just to make sure you understand, the guards are saying that just ONE of you has to be a member.  The others can come in as his/her guest.  Sorry I didn't make that clearer.  Feel free to change a previous post if that changes your reaction._


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 10, 2004)

Harlan backs away from the door to discuss business with his compatriots.  "See?!?! I guess it IS my lucky night!  Well then, are we all pitching in?"  Harlan thumbs through his coin, ready to strike whatever deal his mates are willing to make to get this book out from under his belt, literally.  Hiding it back behind his coat is pinching him ever so.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios makes a noise deep in his throat and says "*Well I can toss in 10 crowns iffin' I must. But that be about all me saving... we best be a getttin' paid sometime soon or I be a livin' out on the streets, I will*"


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 10, 2004)

Alain weighs his purse in his hand. 

"I will happily add my coin toward the membership. 10 Crowns. Perhaps the University will reimburse us at a later date..."

He pulls out the coins and hands them to Harlan.

"So which of you ruffians would like to be the member? I have little desire to waste my coin on gambling and spirits."


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2004)

Marthasa flatly refuses. "I do not see the point of joining into this venture. 10 Crowns can feed a family for an age, and furthermore we will not be here long. I will not waste valuable coin on an entertainment for a few hours at most."


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Nodding his head, Alaios says to Marthasa "*I'd rather I give all me coin to the poor, then give my trash to these scum... but we needs to see this lady and get rid of this book, and it appear the only way to be a doing that is to pay these bandits.*"


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 10, 2004)

"Come now, friends. I'm sure these gentlemen are just doing their job. This establishment has rules just like any other, and a private club has every right to charge a membership fee."

Alain looks to his companions, gesturing at the rapidly darkening sky.

"We did make a commitment to meeting Edrea here, and I mean to keep that appointment. Now come, night is falling and time is short. I know I would feel better once relieved of our burden, and I'm certain Harlan would agree.", Alain said with a sideways wink at Harlan.


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2004)

"I am not here to gamble. We are here by invitation of one of your members," Marthasa stares at one of the trollkin. "I wish to see your manager now. If he denies a Priest of Morrow, I am sure the coffers of this house will empty overnight." She says, her voice unwavering and with full conviction.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 10, 2004)

The lead trollkin gives the priestess a bemused look and snorts, "Now, now, Churchie, no need to get your knickers in a twist.  Which member are ye lookin to be meetin here?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2004)

"The lady Edrea Lloryrr, find her for us will you good trollkin?" Marthasa replied, almost ready to slap the insolent dolt.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 10, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn (2 lvl Gun Mage/1 lvl Arcane Mechanik)*

Alanna takes out her coin purse, opens it up and turns it upside down. "Sorry guys, I am out of coin until Pendrake pays us for this job.  I will however pay up any lost funds if someone can spot me this time around,"she looks more than a little bit embarassed at her lack of money.   



> "I am not here to gamble. We are here by invitation of one of your members," Marthasa stares at one of the trollkin. "I wish to see your manager now. If he denies a Priest of Morrow, I am sure the coffers of this house will empty overnight." She says, her voice unwavering and with full conviction.






> The lady Edrea Lloryrr, find her for us will you good trollkin?" Marthasa replied, almost ready to slap the insolent dolt.




Alanna was having a hard time concealing her amusement while watching little, frail looking Marthasa brow beat the pair of large trollkin, but if Lady Edrea was a member it would save them a lot of time and money getting in.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 10, 2004)

The lead trollkin immediately sobers up when he hears the name, "Lady Lloryrr you said?  Well, that's another matter.  Sorry, priestess, didn't mean to get lippy with ye."

He nods his head to his taller companion, you pulls out an intricate key with which he unlocks the gate.  With a swift motion he opens one side of it and stands in the opening.  He scratches his head as he looks at each of you, taking particular notice at the many weapons you are carrying.

"Looks like you're expecting some trouble the way ye are kitted out.  Be sure and leave that trouble outside these gate, ye hear?  Don't make me hafta come after you!"  With that he gives you all a wide grin, and steps out of the way.


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2004)

"Thank you good trollkin. We too, want to leave trouble at the door, though too often it comes to find us like a dog on the trail of a bone. You will do your part in keeping it outside yes?" says Marthasa as she steps in. To the others in the group she says, "Save your coin lads."


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 10, 2004)

Alain follows the group, shaking his head.

"Looks like it takes a bit of attitude along with the mention of Edrea to get their attention."

He pulls up next to Harlan, tapping gently on his shoulder.

"By the way, Harlan, do you think I could reacquire my ten crowns?"


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios smiles, trying to hold in a laugh. Bowing to Marthasa he says "*I thank you my lady*" 

He then follows the rest of the party into the 'house'


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 10, 2004)

Jackson relieved to be able to hold onto his meager savings a few moments longer quickly follows the rest of the group inside before the trollkin change their minds.  Once inside Jackson looks the place over making a mental note of any exits as well as any shady or well armed characters.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 10, 2004)

Beyond the gate you see a large expanse of grass, dotted here and there with flowering bushes and trees.  About 100 yards ahead of you, down a cobblestone path is the main house of the gambling complex.  It is two stories tall and his constructed of local greyish-white marble.  Large windows let you look in well-lit rooms inside.  Two carriages stand waiting outside the main door, their teams being cared for by their coachmen.

To the right of the main building a dirt path runs past the main house to the stables and pens which are attached to the horse and dog racing tracks which people attend here during the day.

Besides the two trollkin at the gate, you can see additional trollkin guards patrolling the grounds in groups of two.  The generally attempt to affect a look of casual indifference, although you notice that they immediately are aware of your presence, once you pass the gates.

_OOC:  I'm including a general sketch of what the grounds look like from here.  Sorry about the large file size.
_
Http://home.nyc.rr.com/agreenshields/utternonsense/outside.jpg


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 11, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn (2 lvl Gun Mage/1 lvl Arcane Mechanik)*

Greatful to be inside the gates and not waiting outside Alanna relaxes a bit.  

_This place is pretty well guarded.  Hopefully everything is on the up and up._

Meeting someone in a basement would leave little options for an escape if things went badly it would be a shoot out.


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

Marthasa is wary and careful as she walks, smug that she had avoided paying the ridiculous membership fee.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2004)

Alain hurries to catch the trollkin that met the party at the gate, eager for information.

"I heard that this area had its share of troubles during the troubling events of this winter. It seems as though Sar-Ra-Tu’s has weathered the challenges with aplomb. Have the recent conflicts between the rival gangs spread to this area?"

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 11, 2004)

Alain speaks to the shorter of the two gatekeepers, who sighs deeply.  "Aye, we did well enough.  During Longest Night we had a bit of a skirmish with the dead-uns here.  They took one of me kith with them, although not a single one of 'em manky corpses got into da main house.  We made sure of dat.  During the occupation tings were pretty quiet around 'ere, as dat git of a  Mayor shut us down.  I know sod-all of why he did that.  But when those bloody Skorne arrived, we made sure to give 'em a right welcome."

At this he straightens up and sticks out his chest, patting his greataxe with pride.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2004)

Alain nods knowingly.

"Aye. I know few who have not lost something dear this winter. I am sorry to hear about your kith member."

Alain smiles slightly.

"But hope is on the horizon. The Fusiliers have done a solid deed in keeping a relative calm, and now that Tempenfest has arrived, I'm sure your business will increase."

With brow furrowed in annoyance, Alain sighs. "But I can't say that I feel right so long as the Cathedral lies in rubble, charred by such a vile act. I think that, be you Morrowans or not, the Cathedral is truly a sign of Corvis' strength. Until it's spires shine in the setting sun once more, things will not feel quite right."


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 11, 2004)

Your group makes its way down the cobblestone path to the main building.  Two carriages stand to the left of the entrance, emblazoned with two emblems, their horses happily being fed apples by a small stableboy.  Large, polished iron double-doors loom before you, the face of a laughing satyr set in bas-relief.  As you approach it, they open soundlessly onto a large foyer.  Proceeding inside you find that the walls are covered in mahogany wood, and two enormous chandeliers hang from the high ceiling.  An enormous rose-colored marble fireplace lines the far wall, giving the room a warm, rich glow, flanked by statues of scantily-clad women.  To your left, a few steps lead down to an enormous open gaming room.  Over a dozen circular tables are scattered about, with chairs and stools arranged around them.  To you right is what looks to be a bar of some kind.

Througout the building you see scores of house employeers, dealers, runners, waiters, overseers, bartenders, in addition to the now familiar trollkin guards.  As it is still early in the evening, there are only a few guests here.  Most have gathered over in the tavern area for drinks and food, while a few have started making their way over to the gambling tables.  Judging from their dress they are mostly from Corvis' merchant and noble elites, with a few tradesmen thrown in.  Many of the wealthier-looking men are escorted by young women wearing expensive-looking dresses and jewelry, who smile warmly at their companions.

As you are taking this all in, a tall man with long brown hair and a full beard approaches you, flanked by four of the guards.  He is wearing leather armor and a greatcoat and has a rapier at his belt.  "Greetings, ladies and gentleman, I am Artis Cosgrove, Master of this House.  I don't believe I've ever met any of you before.  Welcome to our establishment.  May I help you find anything?"  After this he bows to you all, and reaches out to kiss Alanna's hand.


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

Marthasa feels a flush of jealous rage. _Is my hand not worthy of being kissed?_ "We seek the lady Edrea Lloryrr," she says coldly, enough to make a Northener shiver.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 11, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Crossing his arms, Alaios stands where he is and nodding at Marthasa statement, thinking to himself _Cute little knife ye have their laddie_


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 11, 2004)

Jackson nods politely to Mr. Cosgrove as he continues to take in his surroundings.

_So this is what wealthy people do with their money.  I would rather have a nice new gun, I could probably hold onto it longer._


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 11, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn (2 lvl Gun Mage/1 lvl Arcane Mechanik)*

Alanna nods and gives a small curtsie to the master of the house as he takes her hand. 

"Good evening Master Cosgrove.  As Lady Marthasa says, we are here to meet with lady Edrea.  Would you be so kind as to take us to her?" Alanna's speech is formal, but warm, reminding him that Marthasa is a lady of station as well as a priest. "The sooner we can finish our business, the sooner me can partake of your house's hospitality,"  she addes with a winsome little smile.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2004)

Alain gives a slight bow, tipping his hat to the gentleman. 

His eyes roam the room, drinking in the opulence. Although it appears they are among few the guests to have arrived, he carefully looks at the other visitors and employees for anything out of the ordinary.

_I still have no confidence that we are safe until that book is completely out of our possession_, he thinks to himself. _Better to be careful and keep our wits about us._

Edit: spelling (again  )


----------



## Khairn (Nov 12, 2004)

Taking a small sip from his glass, Cormyck sighed as the warm amber fire spread through his body. Smiling and nodding at the inane comments of the pompous merchant at his side his eyes suddenly focused on the small group that had just entered the Gaming House and were now talking with Artis Cosgrove.

_Good_, Cormyck thought to himself, _they made it.  That book is quickly becoming a bloody curse, and the sooner its in someone elses hands the better for all of us. Oh no ...  What has Marthasa all upset now?  Patience woman, patience! This is not the time to make Cosgrove upset or to draw attention to us. _

Taking advantage of a pause in the merchant's morbid analysis of cotton fiber lengths as it relates to the price of ladies undergarments, Cormyck gracefully bowed, voiced some vague apology, and slipped away from the bar.  

His plan to arrive early for the meeting and to watch for any possible trouble had so far proven fruitless.  Cosgrove's usual efficiency and attention to safety appeared to be continuing this evening as well.

Discreetly signaling his companions, Cormyck began to wander in their direction.  His plan was to follow them and keep an eye on the reactions that their appearance provoked.

_Hopefully we can be in and out quickly._ Cormyck thought.  _With that shipment of cotton due to arrive at that merchants warehouse on the morrow, the gold for the payment should be in his office this night._

EDIT
<ooc> Search (+6) check for reactions


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 12, 2004)

Alain's aging eyes notice Cormyck working his way slowly towards the group, his greatcoat draped over his slight shoulders. Good chap, he thought. I was wondering when he would show up. He felt a bit safer knowing that the area had been looked into by the young Rynnish student. Cormyck's sharp eyes and quick wits had noticed things that the party had missed before. Alain breathed a quiet sigh of relief, then turned his focus back to Cosgrove.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 12, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "By the way, Harlan, do you think I could reacquire my ten crowns?"




"Hehe...well Alain, we could put a wager on it, how's that sound?"  Ribbing Alain slightly, Harlan crosses his other hand back underneath and slyly drops the coin into his classmate's hand.

Harlan follows his companions into the establishment, but remains uncharacteristicaly silent.  Rather he scans the room, trying not to draw any attention to himself, or his secret parcel.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

If there is a waitress or something similar near by Alaios will request a light wine to drink...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 14, 2004)

Cosgrove nods at Allana's comments, taking a moment to bow to the priestess, "Please forgive any insult, lady, none was intended.  It is just that it is not often that men and women who serve the Lord of Light grace us with their company."

He straightens and calls over a servant with a wave of his hand, "Delp, show these guests down to the bar and betting counter on the lower level.  I believe that is where Lady Edrea is waiting for them."  He then turns back to you, "If there is anything I can do to make your stay here more enjoyable, please let me know.  Since this is your first visit, the staff has been instructed to not charge you for any refreshments.  You are most welcome to Sarr Ratu's house."

You notice that behind you another servant is trying to get Cosgrove's attention.  Quickly bowing again Cosgrove states, "Now if you will excuse me ..." and saunters past you to the outside door.

The servant Cosgrove called over gestures for you to follow him.  He begins walking in the direction of the gaming tables towards a metal spiral staircase which goes down.

_OOC: Unless you say otherwise, I'm assuming everybody is staying together and following the servant.

Devyn:  



Spoiler



You notice a gentleman over by one of the gaming tables who looks like he is trying to look inconspicuous, yet is clearly keeping a very close eye on the group.  He does not seem to have noticed you noticing him.


_


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2004)

Still indignant at not having her hand kissed, Marthasa thinks it's probably because she's now a lady of the cloth. _Yes, 'tis not right. After all, if Cosgrave wants to kiss dirty hands, so be it!_ With that and a prayer to her God, Marthasa follows behind.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 14, 2004)

*Ooc Comment*

OOC:  Priests and priestesses of Morrow do not take vows of celibacy and are allowed to marry, FYI.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 14, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn (2 lvl Gun Mage/1 lvl Arcane Mechanik)*

"Master Cosgrove.  One of your servants seems to be requiring your attention," Alanna quitely points out to there host. "And thank you for your hospitality."

If Cosgrove or the servant says nothing of interest, then Alanna falls in step behind the second servant and moves towards the staircase.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 14, 2004)

As the party begins to follow the servant towards the bar at the lower level, Cormyck takes an extra moment and continues wandering around the gaming area.  

_Now what have we here?_ Cormyck wonders. Making his way through the hall, he eventually stops on the opposite side of the table from the man who was scrutinizing his companions.  Using the game that is being played at the table as an excuse for his attention, Cormyck attempts to discern some additional details about the man.

<ooc>
Key points of interest listed on the OOC Thread


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 14, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios follows and can't wait to get rid of this _blasted_ book and out of this 'place'


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 15, 2004)

The servant Delp leads you over to the metal spiral staircase and begins to descend.  Unlike the upper floor, the walls here are made of blocks of rough-hewn dark-red stone.  Oil lanters are placed strategically on your way down to provide enough light to see by, but which also cast long shadows behind you.

After a descent of almost a minute you finally reach a 30 by 40 foot room, covered in heavy tapestries depicting scenes of hunting and battle.  A set of four chairs lines one wall, and a large, iron door is the only exit.  Two people, a man and a woman stand up as they see you approaching.  Each is dressed in a martial style, wearing brightly polished studded black and red leather, and carrying a small dagger at their waist.  On their left breast is sewn a small emblem of gold coins and a sailing ship on a field of blue.  They smile to you, ignoring Delp, "Good evening, ladies and gentlemen.  Welcome to the Fights.  What is your pleasure this evening?"

Before you have a chance to say anything, Delp speaks up for the first time.  He has a somewhat raspy voice, and a thick Swampie accent, "Dey's 'ere for a guezt 'oose already 'ere.  Show 'em to the Bet'n'Bar, if ye would."  The other man nods, and begins walking to the door.  The woman gestures for you to follow him.

Devyn:  



Spoiler



As the rest of your group makes its way down the stairs, the man you have been watching quickly picks up his money, dumps it in a small belt pouch, and begins heading for the front door.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 15, 2004)

Alain leans in and discreetly speaks to Alanna.

"The Fights? Do you know anything about this place?"


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 15, 2004)

*Ooc Information*

_OOC:  It is generally rumored that Sarr Ratu's house of gaming not only has your run-of-the-mill card, bones, and dice games but also has a betting ring for blood sports.  They are tolerated by the city, and have become popular since the Corvis Arena (and its gladiatorial fights) were shut down after King Leto Raelthorne's ascension.  That's about all you know from general knowledge, as none of you has ever seen them.  I made a Knowledge (local) roll for taitzu52, but he didn't do too well._


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 15, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn (2 lvl Gun Mage/1 lvl Arcane Mechanik)*

Speaking to Alain in a low voice Alanna replys, "Don't get too outraged at this, but the rumours I have heard, say after King Leto shut down the Corvis Arena, some of its bloodsports went underground.  I am guessing that "the fights" are where some of these games continue. The Bet'n'bar is likely where the wagering takes place."

(ooc) I used the comment above as general knowledge.  If that is wrong I will delete the post. (/ooc)


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 16, 2004)

Alain nods, pursing his lips. "I have heard of these events. Well, if the city is willing to turn a blind eye, there is little that can be done, as distasteful as it may be."


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 16, 2004)

The male servant opens the metal door and leads you through it into a much larger room.  It is roughly rectuangular in shape and has a barrel-vaulted ceiling, covered in an off-white mortar.  The floor is made of dark flagstone, and many torches, which are set at regular intervals along the walls, provide shadowy light.  An enormous iron furnace is set into the wall just to your right, emiting a strong, wet heat.  Steam can be seen rising from countless valves and joints.  Numerous ducts and pipes run off of it, snaking along the walls, presumably proving warmth to the rest of the large, underground chamber.  In the middle of this room is a small wooden structure with a heavy, red woolen curtain covering the entrance.

To your left, the room slopes down in a tier-like fashion.  Wooden benches are  placed on these steps, surrounding some kind of arena, which is set even lower.  You are currently too far away from the edge to see what it holds.

To your right is a fenced-off area.  A few men are gathered here, who seem to be watching something interesting going on in the pen in front of them.

In the opposite corner from which you entered, on the far side of the wooden structure towards which you are heading, is another pit  A few mean can be seen standing around it, talking amongst themselves.

The servant leads you toward the middle of the room.  He approaches the curtained entrance of the small, wooden structure, and steps aside to let you through.  "This way, please," he says pulling aside the curtain to let you in.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 16, 2004)

Alain looks around the room, unable to completely remove the look of disgust on his face. 

_Why would she meet us here? This hardly seems a sensible place._

Leaning in close to Harlan, Alain quietly whispers, "I have little trust in this situation. Keep your wits about you." He loosens the holsters that hold his brace of pistols, giving a silent prayer to Morrow that he will not have to fire them in anger for the second time this month.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 16, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

Alanna followed the servant threw the large metal door, into "the fights."  There was a small crowd, but the night had just started.  Thankful that the servant was moving them towards the small structure in the middle of the room and not towards the men surrounding the pens.  Though of noble upbringing, Alanna had seen more of the country than the city before she came to Corvis. She was hardly squeemish, animals in the country were food not pets, but she could guess what would be happening with the things locked in those cages later in the evening and to see it up close would be uncomfortable.  Alanna turned her attention to the structure that the servant was leading them towards.  

(ooc) Spot and Listen check for anything out of the ordinary.(/ooc)

When the servant held the curtain aside for her, she lowered her head slightly and ducked in.  Her right hand never straying to far from the handle of her Magelock Pistol.  Moving father into the structure to make way for her friends Alanna surveyed what lay before her.

(ooc) I will edit this last part of the post if Alanna sees or hears anything odd on her Spot and Listen checks. (/ooc)


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 16, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Leaning in close to Harlan, Alain quietly whispers, "I have little trust in this situation. Keep your wits about you."




"I make it a point to never get caught off guard, my friend.",  Harlan says with a wink.  He leans his head in past the curtain, and surveys the room before he leads his companions in.  Harlan knows damn well where his pistol is.


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

Marthasa stretches, eager to get to the destination. _Hopefully I can get a room later and have a warm bath,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alsios follows along... liking this place less and less...


----------



## Khairn (Nov 17, 2004)

Cormyck frowns as he watches the man leave the bar.  _Something smells worse than a gobber in heat_, he thought to himself.

Taking a sip from his drink he glances around the Hall and begins to slowly edge over towards the stairs.  As he takes one more glance around the room, he he falters as he see's a familiar Khadoran walk into the Hall and approach Cosgrove.

"Oh bloody hell." Cormyck mutters to himself.

Turning to the side so that his face is partially hidden, Cormyck watches out of the corner of his eye as the Khadoran's speak briefly to the manager of the Hall and then head down the stairs.

Edit
<ooc> Post altered to reflect actual events.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 17, 2004)

Alain takes a deep breath and prepares to follow Harlan into the room.

I don't understand why we are meeting here. Edrea has always been a sensible and competent companion to Pendrake, but I think the university would have been a more secure meeting place. Let's see what I can feel...

(OOC, Alain begins using Detect Evil, concentrating on the area within the room. Hopefully anything obvious will be strong enough to trigger his Spidey sense.  )


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 18, 2004)

*IC:*
Past the parted curtains of the entrance you see a small bar area.  Large tapestries showing woodland hunting scenes cover the walls, and small iron stove labors to keep the chill of the underground chamber out.  Tables and chairs are scattered about and half-a-dozen patrons sit, nursing drinks quietly, or in intimate conversations.  An older man sits on a tall stool behind a small lectern against the right-hand wall.  A small lantern sits on the lectern in front of him, and he is scribbling away furiously in a large book.  While you are watching, he dips his quill in the ink and looks up as a customer approaches him and engages him in conversation.

In the near corner to your left, you see a figure that can only be Edrea sitting by herself.  She wears a large, hooded cloak to disguise her Iosan traits, with her arms crossed in front of her.  You can see a bandolier sticking out where her cloak does not cover her completely.  She notices your entrance, and after giving the room a quick glance, stands up and urgently motions you to join her.

*OOC:*
Slippshade:  



Spoiler



Your Spot and Listen checks do not reveal anything out of the ordinary.  The customers all seem to look like locals, and are not overly concerned with you.  From the bulge at Edrea's hip, you can guess that she is carrying a small pistol of some kind.



Bobitron:  



Spoiler



As you focus your senses you can tell that there is the presence of evil in the vicinity.  After a moment you discern that there are two auras present within the area of the ability, none of them stronger than "faint".  (That's two rounds worth of detecting.  If you'd like to continue, just let me know).



Devyn:  



Spoiler



I'm going to have to preempt your post.  Before you have a chance to go downstairs, the Khadoran man returns with three very familiar looking tall, bearded gentlemen in tow.  You recognize them from your last firefight on the docks of Merwyn.  The man who you've been watching speaks momentarily to Cosgrove who gives them a hairy eyeball.  After a brief conversation, the man seems to reassure Cosgrove, and the Khadoran party immediately makes their way toward the stairs where your friends just descended, drawing weapons underneath their greatcloaks.  Luckily for you, they seem to be so wrapped up in getting downstairs that they don't even notice you watching them.


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2004)

Marthasa walks over. "You are Edrea? I am Marthasa, Priestess of Morrow." Her eyes are cold as she surveys the room. _Why meet here if she is unsure of the persons in this room?_ thinks Marthasa to herself.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 18, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

Moving across the room Alanna gives Edrea a quick embrass like they are old friends greeting each other after a long absence.   

Whispering to Edrea, "Sorry, I am just trying to make this all look normal to outsiders,"

Truthfully the Iosian had always made Alanna a little nervous.  She had never been anything but polite to Alanna, but her eyes seemed to look into your soul and she always seemed to know the answer to any question she asked you, before you replied.  Alanna supresses a little smile, knowing the embrass was likely to make Edrea almost as uncomfortable as Alanna was.

"It's good to see you again."

Alanna removes the sack containing her unused spellbook from her shoulder and sets it on the table.  Moving to a chair with the best view of the room and door (one not already taken by Edrea), she takes a seat and waits for the rest of the group to take theirs.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios hangs back and looks around thinking _I like dis place not at all... no back door to run out of if there be trouble, I tell yea what. Well git rid of the bood and git the shades out of here, then maybe git a drink is a proper pub_


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 18, 2004)

Jackson takes a seat at the table with the rest of the group eager to be rid of the book and hoping for some explanations.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 18, 2004)

Edrea is surprised by Alanna's actions, and noticibly stiffins when she is embraced.  Her dark-violet eyes betrays no emotion as she retakes her seat and scoots the chair forward to be closer to those sitting with her.

After a moment of straightening her garments she quietly says, "I am generally not one to question your decisions.  But why in the name of Urcaen did you ask me to meet you here of all places?  And what is this about having information about the professor?"  She stares at each of you, a mild expression of exasperation on her face.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 18, 2004)

If there's a wall to the side, Harlan puts his back to it.  The last thing that he wants is to look important, considering what he is carrying.  Being a consumant smart ass, the group would notice that he is uncharacteristically silent.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 18, 2004)

*OOC Comment*

In case you don't already, be sure to check out our OOC thread from time to time.  I sometimes post campaign- and adventure-related information there if someone asks me a question.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104257

Blue


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*



			
				Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Edrea is surprised by Alanna's actions, and noticibly stiffins when she is embraced.  Her dark-violet eyes betrays no emotion as she retakes her seat and scoots the chair forward to be closer to those sitting with her.
> 
> After a moment of straightening her garments she quietly says, "I am generally not one to question your decisions.  But why in the name of Urcaen did you ask me to meet you here of all places?  And what is this about having information about the professor?"  She stares at each of you, a mild expression of exasperation on her face.





Alaios gets very nervous and says "*Wait... yea asked us...oi this be so a trap*" and he then starts looking around, putting his hand on his pistol handle...


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 18, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

Alanna whole body tenses at Edrea's comment, her right hand reaching for her magelock pistol and her left grasping the sack on the table.  

Tieing the sack to her belt, she scans the room again looking for trouble.  

"The message we recieved was supposedly from you. It said you had information on the Professor. I think we need to get out of here...fast.  This is a setup."

Alanna draws her pistol, but keeps it hidden in her greatcoat.  Again her senses seem to come alive when her hand touches the handle of her gun.(ooc: Alertness Feat from bonded Magelock pistol).  She raises from her seat and not taking her eyes from the room, directs a question at Edrea.

"Do you know a way out of here, other than the front door?"

(ooc) Heh, Karl beat me to the its a trap line.   (/ooc)


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 18, 2004)

"Right. Time to get to the bottom of this..."

Alain draws one pistol, keeping tight to his body to avoid drawing attention form the other patrons.

"Harlan, keep an eye on that door."

"Edrea, who told you to meet us here?"

Alain's eyes rapidly scan the other occupants of the room, looking for anyone who might be paying too much attention to the group. 

_Blast it, why did I get involved in this? I should have expected something was amiss the moment that message arrived._


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 18, 2004)

Jackson moves his hand beneath the table to rest on the handle of his pistol.  "I agree, it is time for us all to be leaving."


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 18, 2004)

(OOC-Dang, a late post after BG's response!)

Harlan tightens the belt that is holding the book to his back with one hand.  The other reaches down and draws his pistol.  "Damn, they caught up!  Shoulda known these dreks wouldn't give up so easy."  Usually being the one to clear a path, Harlan holds back considering what he's protecting.   He scans the staircase they just came down, looking for any familiar faces, while he allows his companions to look for an exit.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 19, 2004)

*It's Clobberin' Time*

Harland stand in the doorway, looking out at the door you came in.  He can hear somebody making an awful racket on the other side of the door, and the sound of muffled screams.

OOC:  Welcome to our first IK Combat!

*INITIATIVE ORDER:*
Edrea Lloryrr (E): 21
Harlan Baylentis (H): 18
Khadoran (K2): 15-first
Khadoran (K4):  15-second
Jackson Bainbridge (J):  14
Alaois O’Aodh (AO):  12-first
Alain Caldwallow (AC):  12-second
Cormyck diTrivassi (C): 11
Khadoran (K1): 7
Martashan Leharin (M): 5
Alanna Morwyn (AM):  3-first
Khadoran (K3): 3-second

COMBAT MAP
(Large file: 400K)

Just a few reminders.
1) I know I said that I'd like to try posting three combat turns at a time.  Since this is my first PbP game, however, I'm feeling a little insecure about this, and have changed my mind.  Please post one turn at a time.  If this doesn't work well, or this takes too long, we can always run the next combat differently.
2) Feel free to post out of initiative order, as this might speed things up.  If you do this, however, note that your actual actions will take place in the pre-determined initiative order, including speech (or any other Free actions)!  This means that even if a person shouted something of vital importance and posted this before you, you can't react or take advantage of the information if you're initiative point is before theirs.  You'll have to wait until next round).
3)  Most of you have been surprised by the Khadorans, and will not get to do anything during the Surprise Round (except be flat-footed).  Harlan and Cormyck  are the only two who can take actions during the Surprise Round; Harlan because he stated that he was watching the entrance, and Cormyck, but he is (hopefully) sneaking up from behind.
4)  All of your locations are noted on the map.  If you have trouble reading the map for any reason, please let me know and I will try to make adjustments.  I can also email you the map if that makes it easier.  All of you are represented by a green letter for your character's first name.  CORMYCK, YOU ARE REPRESENTED BY A “C” BUT ARE ACTUALLY LOCATED 50 FEET BEHIND THE CLOSEST KHADORAN.  AS YOU ARE ON THE SPIRAL STAIRCASE, YOU ARE OUT OF THEIR LINE OF SIGHT.  Because we have three "A" names, those get two letters (first and last name).  The Khadorans are a red "K" and the other patrons are a purple "B".
5)  Note that each square on the map is represented by a letter and a number, located on the bottom and left of the map.  Feel free to use these like in chess to let me know where you're moving to.
6)  There is no weird terrain in this room.  Each square represents 5 feet.  The floors of the two larger fighting pits are located 10' below the surface of the rest of the room.  The cockfighting pit (located in the SE of the room) is at floor level and surrounded by a 5-foot wooden fence.  Remember that you can move diagonally, but that every other diagonal square you go through (starting with the second one) costs 10' (or 2 squares) of movement.
7)  If you have any comments/questions/improvements, please let me know!
8) Have fun!

Remember that only Harlan, Cormyck and the Khadorans can act during this Surprise Round (and only take either a move or standard action).


----------



## Krug (Nov 19, 2004)

*"Treachery!"* Marthasa draws her gun and looks for cover to duck behind. She will take out her gun and fire at the closest enemy within reach.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 19, 2004)

As Cormyck followed them down the stairs, his hands moved on their own, confirming that his pistols and baton were all in place.  Wiping off any moisture from his hand on leather pants, he gently drew his military pistol from its holster and steadied his breathing.

_This is turnin into a bloody mess_, Cormyck thought as he listened in the hope of picking up the sounds of his targets.  He knew his best hope was to remain hidden yet be able to attack with surprise once the Khadorans made their move. _That tall Khadoran bastard was in fer a wee surprise._

<ooc>
Cormyck is trying to remain as silent as possible so that he will be able to take them from behind with surprise. So his action in the "Surprise Round" is to move ahead quietly.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 19, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _The map didn't load for me. Perhaps remove the spaces and other non-alphabaetical words in the filename? You can also attach images to your posts._



I changed the name, hopefully that should fix the problem. Let me know if you're still having trouble.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 19, 2004)

Alain scowls. _Well, forget keeping this discreet.  At least this room is large enough to manuver in. Hopefully I can get these bystanders out of here._ He draws his greatsword, planting its tip on the floor while holding the hilt in his left hand. He aims his pistol towards the door, ready to fire if anyone enters. 

"All of you get out of here! Leave through that door!" , he states firmly and with authority, loud enough so that all the patrons in the room can hear him. He points towards the exit furthest from the party. _I hope Cormyck can handle things up there on his own._

(OOC: I hope to get a shot off with my pistol before needing to enter close combat. If it speeds things up, I will drop my pistol to the ground after firing in order to ready my sword. I'm not too sharp on the drawing weapon rules, and I don't have the books with me now. My focus in the combat is to keep the Khadorans away from Edrea, I'm not certain how well she can handle herself.)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 19, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Alain scowls. _Well, forget keeping this discreet.  At least this room is large enough to manuver in. Hopefully I can get these bystanders out of here._ He draws his greatsword, planting its tip on the floor while holding the hilt in his left hand. He aims his pistol towards the door, ready to fire if anyone enters.
> 
> "All of you get out of here! Leave through that door!" , he states firmly and with authority, loud enough so that all the patrons in the room can hear him. He points towards the exit furthest from the party. _I hope Cormyck can handle things up there on his own._
> 
> (OOC: I hope to get a shot off with my pistol before needing to enter close combat. If it speeds things up, I will drop my pistol to the ground after firing in order to ready my sword. I'm not too sharp on the drawing weapon rules, and I don't have the books with me now. My focus in the combat is to keep the Khadorans away from Edrea, I'm not certain how well she can handle herself.)



Basically, what you are doing is drawing your sword (a move action) and readying an action to fire at any enemy coming into view.  As your initiative point is after two of the Khadorans, you might not even have to ready the action and may be just able to fire.  I'm also assuming that you're moving from your current location a bit, just to give yourself room to swing that big sword of yours.  Since your BAB is +3, you can make a make a move and draw your weapon in the same action.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 19, 2004)

*OOC*

Thanks, Blue. The half action/move action/free action/full action thing is probably my weakest point on 3.5.

I will see what takes place with the faster characters and finalize my choices. The two things that are most important to Alain are getting his pistol, which was already drawn, leveled towards the door and getting out the non-combatants out of the room. The last thing he wants is a bunch of dead innocents whos only crime was betting on bloodsports. 

Let me see if this is correct. My pistol is drawn from before combat, so it takes no time to ready that. My sword can be drawn as a free action, as you mentioned, due to my BAB. I don't really want to move, so I will stay put unless the situation calls for it. Speaking to the bystanders is a free action, as it is only a quick few words. All OK?

I appreciate your help.

Edit: added info, read the rules


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 19, 2004)

Harlan will double move to V9 and Hide in the corner, trying to peer around to the lower door.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 19, 2004)

(ooc) Deleted and reposted later in thread (/ooc)


----------



## Krug (Nov 19, 2004)

_Been able to load the map now... thanks! Changed my move. Basically I'll stay put and draw my pistol._


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 20, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Harlan will double move to V9 and Hide in the corner, trying to peer around to the lower door.



Taitzu, this is a surprise round.  You can only make a move or standard action in this round, not a full-round action (which is what a double move is).  A single move will not get you all the way to V9.  Would you like to go part of the way there, or somewhere else?


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 20, 2004)

_Well if everyone is planning on making their stand here I might as well dig in._

Jackson shoves the table in front of him over on its side to provide cover as he draws his military pistol and takes aim at the door.

OOC: Since we are in a nice part of a patrolled city most of my equipment would be safely stowed away.  I am wearing an armored greatcoat and carrying my pistol and daggers which should put me down to a light load.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 21, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> Taitzu, this is a surprise round.  You can only make a move or standard action in this round, not a full-round action (which is what a double move is).  A single move will not get you all the way to V9.  Would you like to go part of the way there, or somewhere else?




Right then, make that Q11, and I'll let you know what my regular actions are after the surprise round.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 22, 2004)

*Combat, Suprise Round*

From where you are seated next to Edrea, you suddenly hear the door you first came in burst open, and a rough voice saying in Khadoran, "Spread out and find them, they've got to be around here somewhere," followed by the drumming of heavy boots on flagstone.

COMBAT MAP (ROUND 1)

_OOC:  Martashan and Alaois are the only ones that can understand them, I believe, although you all recognize what language is being spoken.

Cormyck:  You move quietly down the stairs 15' (one move action) and are still not located on the map, but are 35' away from the nearest Khadoran K1.  As he is not in visual range, you can't tell whether he's heard you or not, but if he has, he hasn't said anything._

Please post your round 1 combat actions, if you haven't already (I think that's just two of you, taitzu and Devyn).


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios curses and draws his pistol "*Do ya know another way out of here Edrea? Cause we be in a bit of a pinch here, I tell yea wat.*"

Alaios moves 15ft to *O9* and holds his fire UNLESS badguys have appeared before he moves. 
IF no enemies are by Alaios when he moves, he will fire at any enemies that are not in melee combat and within 30ft (Attack roll +7 Military Pistol 2d6+1 [point blank shot])
IF an enemy is next to Alaios when he moves he will not make an attack, instead moves to O9 and casts *True Strike*


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 22, 2004)

Edrea Lloryrr stands up and pulls a small, strange-looking pistol from a hip holster.  She whispers “I sent you no message, Alanna, and no of other exist as far as I know.  Only the one we all came in through.  Are these Khadorans after the tome?”  She moves along the wall, and takes a peek through the curtain.

_OOC: She moves to M14._


----------



## Khairn (Nov 22, 2004)

Cormyck continues to move quietly down the stairs.  With his pistol ready he thinks that a surprise attack from behind may pin the Khadoran's in place or maybe even panic them into making a mistake.

<ooc>  Cormyck will continue to move silently (15' move) until he can see a Khadoran or other potential target.  If the battle has obviously moved far ahead he will make a full move in an effort to close gap, hoping that his steps are not noticed within the confusion and roar of battle.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 22, 2004)

(ooc)I am keeping the same action as posted above but added a reply to Edrea(/occ)


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 22, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> “I sent you no message, Alanna, and no of other exist as far as I know.  Only the one we all came in through.  Are these Khadorans after the tome?”




"Damn!  Well, I'll follow your lead, folks, keep my low profile until it counts.",  says Harlan.

(OOC- Harlan will refocus.)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 22, 2004)

*Combat ROUND 2*

Harlan stands in the middle of the Bet'n'Bar, the Troll tome strapped to his back, taking a few seconds to figure out what his best move should be.  _(OOC: Refocus, full-round action)_

Looking through a tear in the curtain, Edrea Lloryrr whispers all who are still gathered around the table.  "One of the Khadorans is trying to go around the bar, and come in the other side.  Another is moving behind the cockfighting pen for cover, it seems.  He's pulling something from his belt ..."  Suddenly she turns to you, eyes wide, "Grenade! Take cover!"

As she tries to dive for cover behind the stove to her north, a spherical metal objects comes clattering over the flagstones and under the entrance curtain.  Before you have a chance to react, it explodes will a dull "fwoomp!" emitting a blinding white light, which sears your vision.

_(OOC: Everyone except for Harlan and Cormyck are caught in the blast radius and must make a Reflex save against DC 15.  Results are as follows.  Edrea Lloryrr: failure; Alaois O'Aodh: 20+2=22, success!; Alain Caldwallow 3+4=7, failure; Jackson Bainbridge 1+5, failure; Alanna Morwyn 16+4=20, sucess!; Martashan Leharin 1+3=4, failure.

Success means no effect, failure means you are stunned for 1 round, which means you drop everything held, can’t take actions, take a –2 penalty to AC, and lose his/her Dexterity bonus to AC (if any).

As this is a significant change, do people who haven't taken their actions this turn (and who made their saves) want to do something different?_


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 22, 2004)

*Alaois O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

[occ] hmm if Alaois moves Alain will be out in the open... but he should be able to take damage better then the poor Sorcerer  but change to the following [/occ]

Alaois yells "*Blood and Infernals!*" and draws his pistol and moves to the south wall aiming at the curtain for anyone to come through...

5ft step to *M10*, draws military pistol, ready action to shot first person who comes through that is NOT known to Alaois

...he then yells "*Iffin' yea come through that curtain yea get a bullet in yer gut fer yer troubles!*"


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 22, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*



> “I sent you no message, Alanna, and no of other exist as far as I know. Only the one we all came in through. Are these Khadorans after the tome?”





"Yes, we were attacked by Khadorans in the Merwyn Harbor after retrieving the book."




> "One of the Khadorans is trying to go around the bar, and come in the other side. Another is moving behind the cockfighting pen for cover, it seems. He's pulling something from his belt ..." Suddenly she turns to you, eyes wide, "Grenade! Take cover!"




Without thinking Alanna threw herself behind the table shielding her eyes from the blast of the grenade.  Luckily it had only been a flash grenade or the damage would have been much worse.

Using the chaos as a distraction to make a break for cover and hopefully a place to catch the Khadorians in a crossfire. Her pistol already in hand, she sprints (Double Move) through the curtained opening (south side) and dives behind the pen wall for cover (K20). Her heart was pounding in her chest and adrenaline course through her veins. Combat was always like this for Alanna, both exciting and terrifying. Focusing her thoughts she could feel the arcane energy channeling through her. Her body was alive with power, the magelock pistol an extention of her hand and will. 

All she needed was a clear shot....


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 22, 2004)

Alain reels back from the explosion, dropping his weapons in shock. His sword and pistol rattle onto the stone floor at his feet. Both of his hands fly to his face to shield his eyes, but his reaction is not nearly quick enough. His vision is filled with a huge spot of light, and his ears ring as though he was inside a cloud in the midst of a thunderstorm. _What just happened?_, he thought, steeling himself against a wave of panic. Alain's legs felt weak, and it was difficult to keep his balance. _Looks like Erdrea can handle herself_, he thought grimly. _Let's concentrate on taking out these attackers._

(OOC) To pick up a dropped weapon is a move action, correct? I will concentrate on getting my pistol and sword off the floor as soon as possible. With my standard action, I will once again aim towards the closer of the doors, ready to fire on an enemy who dares enter.


----------



## Krug (Nov 22, 2004)

Marthasa shields her eyes but it is too late. She is blinded and presses herself to the wall. _Morrow protect me at this time,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 23, 2004)

*Combat Round 2*

Cormyck silently descends the spiral staircase 15' until the Khadoran comes into view.  He is standing with his back to the Rynnish rogue, and seems to be trying to keep an overview of the combat.  Steadying his hand, Cormyck carefully aims the large military pistol at his foe's head and squeezes the trigger.  As the hammer descends, a dull explosion suddenly erupts from the main chamber, followed by a brief flash _(OOC: from the flash grenade already described)_.  Unfortunately it distracts him enough that he jerks the muzzle to one side as he fires, and the bullet ricochets off the wall next to the tall, bearded Northerner.

Hearing the shot he momentarily flinches, and spins around.  You can see that he is holding something in his hand, which he reflexively throws at you, a cunning smile on his face.  The object hits Cormyck’s legs, exploding into a large mass of web-like strands.  He instinctively tries to jump up to avoid being entangled, and avoids the largest concentrations of the alchemical substance.  With the sticky goo covering his body, the Rynnishman still has trouble moving around and moves around in a jerky fashion.  The Khadoran’s smile widens as he draws his shortbow.

In the main room, one of the Khadorans ducks behind one of the cockfighting rings and tosses a flash grenade into the Bet’n’Bar, his powerful-looking shortbow in his other hand.  Another one ducks behind the nearest wall, and fires his Khadoran shortbow at Alanna.  The arrow buries itself in the wall next to her hand.

All around the room, other customers hit the deck to avoid the combat, or flee to the far sides of the chamber.

COMBAT MAP END OF ROUND 2

_*OOC*:  Cormyck:  Move action while moving silently (roll 13 + 7 = 20 vs. Listen check 20! – 1 = 19, whew.)  He attacks with military pistol (3 + 4 = 7, miss).
Khadoran (K1) throws tanglefoot bag (17 + 2 -2 (RI) = 15, hit vs. Cormyck’s touch AC 12).  Cormyck makes Reflex save vs. DC 15 tanglefoot bag (13 + 5 = 18, successful).  Cormyck now takes -2 penalty to all attack rolls, and -4 to his Dex (which drops it down to 10, and his AC to 15), and can only move at half speed.  This will be in effect for 5 rounds.
Khadoran (K4) tosses flash grenade (15 + 2 – 6 (RI) =11, hit AC 5).
Khadoran (K3) fires Khadoran shortbow (12 + 2 -4 (cover) = 10, miss AC 15).
Note that both K3, and K4 have cover vs. Alanna, although she also has cover._

*INITIATIVE ORDER FOR ROUND 3:*
Harlan Baylentis (H): 22
Edrea Lloryrr (E): 21
Khadoran (K2): 15-first
Khadoran (K4): 15-second
Jackson Bainbridge (J): 14
Alaois O’Aodh (AO): 12-first
Alain Caldwallow (AC): 12-second
Cormyck diTrivassi (C): 11
Khadoran (K1): 7
Martashan Leharin (M): 5
Alanna Morwyn (AM): 3-first
Khadoran (K3): 3-second


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 23, 2004)

*Alaois O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaois advances, cursing the rich and all gamblers to trollkin diseases in the nether regions, and peaking through the curtain muttering in an arcane tongue "*Azura kath macrt doul...KROM*"

Alaois takes a 5ft step to *M12* (under the lamp, edge of the curtain). He will then pick through the curtain and cast _Obsuring Mist_ targeted on *J13*
_Obsuring Mist_ Range: 20ft, Effect: Cloud spreads out in 20-ft radius from target, 20-ft hight. Duration: 1 minute/level. Saving Throw: none
The effect should cover Alaios in 5-ft of it
5% ASF due to greatcloak

He then signals to those behind them...


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2004)

Marthasa shields her eyes, being careful not to fire the pistol. She doesn't want to get anyone hurt. She bides her time to see what the party, and the incoming Khadorans, do.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 23, 2004)

*Ooc Comment*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Marthasa shields her eyes, being careful not to fire the pistol. She doesn't want to get anyone hurt. She bides her time to see what the party, and the incoming Khadorans, do.



_OOC: Just to be clear, you won't be stunned this round, Krug, as the effect only lasts 1 round.  You did, however, drop anything you were holding.  Picking it up is a move action._


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 23, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn (2 lvl Gun Mage/1 lvl Arcane Mechanik)*

Alanna rolled through her dive, letting her momentum carry her through to safety behind the wooden walls of the pen.  

"Ka-chunk!"

A khadoran arrow embedded itself in the wall near her hand.

_That was close._

The runes covering her magelock pistol seemed to writhe and arcane fire spilled from the glowing markings as Alanna brought the gun to bare on the Khadorans.  Sighting and firing in one quick motion a ball of concussive energy billowed from the muzzle towards its mark.

(Casting Daze.  First choice is K4.  If K4 is nolonger a valid target then I Fire a bullet at K3, since he would be out of range of the Daze spell)

Daze:

Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One humanoid creature of 4 HD or less 
Duration: 1 round 
Saving Throw: Will negates 
Spell Resistance: Yes 

This enchantment clouds the mind of a humanoid creature with 4 or fewer Hit Dice so that it takes no actions. Humanoids of 5 or more HD are not affected. A dazed subject is not stunned, so attackers get no special advantage against it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 23, 2004)

Harlan will aim towards V10,11, and ready an action to shoot whichever bearded assailant opens the door.


----------



## Khairn (Nov 24, 2004)

Cursing as his feet make a horribly wet sucking sound as he moves, Cormyck realizes that flight is not an option and that his only hope for survival is to bring the attack to his enemies.  Forcing himself forward against the pull of the tanglefoot bag, Cormyck drops his pistol, and then snaps his hand forward which releases the Rynnish holdout pistol from its hidden holster.  Taking careful aim he fires off a shot, and begins to silentlty pray.

<ooc> Free action to drop the military pistol, move 15' closer to my target, Quick Draw (if needed) to pull out the pistol, and fire!


----------



## Krug (Nov 24, 2004)

Marthasa picks up her pistol and readies it.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 24, 2004)

*Combat Round 3*

Harlan steadies his hand, pointing his pistol at the reddish-brown curtain on the northern end of the room, waiting for anything to come through.

The Iosan woman curses quietly in her language, as she picks up her gun off the ground.  Trying to blink away the afterimages of the flash grenade, she pulls a wicked-looking barbed dagger from a thigh sheathe with her left hand.  “Now let’s get out of here,” she mutters in Cygnaran.

Over the din of combat, a loud voice starts speaking in heavily Khadoran-accented Cygnaran through the curtain on the north side of the Bet’n’Bar.  “Ve vant de book.  Zat iss all.  Giff us de book, and ve vill leave you in peace!”

Outside the central chamber the Khadoran closest to Alanna pulls a fresh arrow from his quiver, peeks over the cockfighting enclosure, and fires it at Alanna.  Luckily for her, it whizzes harmlessly over her head, bursting into a shower of wooden splinters when it impacts the wall behind her.

Jackson kicks over the table (M10) and takes cover behind it, picking up his pistol and aiming it at the southern curtained entrance.

Alaois peeks through the curtain and casts his spell.  Immediately, a grayish-brown fog seeps up from the ground, filling an area 20’ high and 40’ in diameter.  It extends 10’ into the Bet’n’Bar, and completely swallows its caster in an oily mist.

Alain picks up his greatsword and pistol, and aims the gun at the curtained entrance, now completely obfuscated by the magical fog.

With a halting motion, Cormyck drops his military pistol on the stairs, where it clatters against the metal steps.  Descending the rest of the way into the room, he moves towards the Khadoran bowman until he is almost right on top of him.  With a flick of his wrist the Rynnish pistol springs into his hand and he fires it at point-blank range.  The bullet hits the tall man’s upper right arm, tearing through his greatcoat.  Bright, red blood spatters across the large doorframe, and the Khadoran winces in pain.

Despite his fresh wound, the Khadoran draws a battleaxe from a sheathe on his back with his good arm, and circles around Cormyck, looking for an opening.  When he thinks he sees one, he lets out a lout, “Hach!” and lunges towards the more diminutive rogue, catching him on his leg where the greatcoat parts.  The axe bites deep into the flesh, and the Khadoran rips it free with a satisfied smirk.

The Priestess of Morrow picks up her military pistol and aims at the entrance nearest her.

Allana takes a quick look over the pen and casts a spell at the Khadoran opposite her.  A bright, silver light erupts from the muzzle of her magelock pistol and hits her enemy squarely in the eyes.  A dull expression comes over his face and his entire body goes slack, and he momentarily seems to loose all awareness of his surroundings.

[n.b. I am not currently at home, so I can't provide you with an updated combat map.  I will add it this evneing. -Blue]

_OOC:

COMBAT MAP END OF ROUND 3
HTTP://home.nyc.rr.com/agreenshields/utternonsense/SarrRatuRound3.jpg

*Harlan* readies a standard action to shoot.
*Edrea Lloryrr* picks up her pistol (move action) and draws a dagger (move action).
*Jackson knocks* over table (move action), giving him cover, and picks up his pistol (move action).
*Khadoran (K4)* fires Khadoran shortbow (6 + 2 – 4 (cover) = 4, miss).
*Alaois* casts spell (ASF roll 48, spell succeeds).  Spell is centered on the NW corner of square J13 and extends 20 feet in every direction, including up.  This means that it does not reach the top of the vaulted ceiling (which are close to 30’ high), but does reach to the top of the Bet’n’Bar’s ceiling (which is about 9 ft.).  Only *Alaois, Martasha, and Alain* are currently in the area of effect.  *Alanna* and *Khadoran* (K4) still have line-of-sight on each other.
*Alain* picks up his weapons (move action) and readies an action to shoot at anything coming through the fog.
*Cormyck* drops the military pistol on the stairs (free action), moves to within 5’ of the *Khadoran (K1)* (to C7) while drawing his holdout pistol (move action) and fires it (19 + 0, threatened crit, 10 + 0, no crit, damage 2d4-2, 3 hp).
*Khadoran (K1)* draws his battleaxe and moves to square C8 (move action) where he swings the axe (19 + 3 = 22, hit; damage 9 hp).
*Martashan* picks up her pistol (move action) and readies an attack.
*Alanna* casts Daze.  Khadoran attempts to save (7 – 1 = 8 vs. DC 12, failure.)_

*INITIATIVE ORDER FOR ROUND 4*:
Harlan Baylentis (H): 22
Edrea Lloryrr (E): 21
Khadoran (K2): 15-first
Khadoran (K4): 15-second
Jackson Bainbridge (J): 14
Alaois O’Aodh (AO): 12-first
Alain Caldwallow (AC): 12-second
Cormyck diTrivassi (C): 11
Khadoran (K1): 7
Martashan Leharin (M): 5
Alanna Morwyn (AM): 3-first
Khadoran (K3): 3-second


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 24, 2004)

'Right. Time to bring the fight to the enemy.' Alain thinks grimly. 

"Harlan, Jackson, are you ready to handle anyone coming through that entrance?"

Alain sets his jaw. "I will not leave Cormyck and Alanna to a grisly fate alone."  

He rushes out the door through the thick mist, hoping to get a clear shot at one of the Khadorans, and draw some attention away from Cormyck.

OOC: Alain will move to F14, hoping to help Alanna finish off the Khadoran (K4).


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

[occ] What way did we come in? Though the curtain and the stairs to the southwest, *J5* correct? Or the ones up in the northeast corner? Just wondering before I post the way Alaois goes [/occ]


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 24, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] What way did we come in? Though the curtain and the stairs to the southwest, *J5* correct? Or the ones up in the northeast corner? Just wondering before I post the way Alaois goes [/occ]



  You came in through the curtain on the SE corner of the Bet'n'Bar (around M13-14) and entered the room though the door in the SW of the room (E7).


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Harlan, Jackson, are you ready to handle anyone coming through that entrance?"




"You bet your pretty pants I am.",  says Harlan, one eye open, aiming at the NW door.

(OOC- just lemme know how long I can hold this for, I'm not even sure what round it is, hehe)


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Nov 24, 2004)

"We have it covered.  Yell if you need some backup out there."

Jackson brings the pistol to bear on the mist once again forcing his mind to quiet and focus on the task at hand.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 25, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- just lemme know how long I can hold this for, I'm not even sure what round it is, hehe)



OOC: This is now the fourth round of combat.  You've been readying an action to fire the gun for the past two rounds, but no opportunity has presented itself, which means practically that you haven't done anything.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 25, 2004)

*Alaois O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaois steps past the curtain and heads along the southwall until the edge of the mist. He looks to see if he sees any enemies... 

Moving 15-20ft I _think_ maybe *L10* or *L11*. Spot check +0. If he see anyone he steps back into the fog (10-15ft, depending on who much movement I have left). IF he sees no one, he waits until next round...


----------



## Khairn (Nov 25, 2004)

Hissing in pain through his clenched teeth, Cormyck whips out his collapsing baton, shifts to his left to protect his wounded leg and lashes at the Khadoran.

<ooc>
Move 5' to D-7 and with the move pull out the collapsing baton.  Attack the Khadoran.  With the QD feat will you allow me to holster or pocket my holdout pistol?


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 26, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

Taking careful aim at the stunned Khadorean Alanna squeezes the trigger of her magelock.  

(Aim and fire are K4)


----------



## Krug (Nov 26, 2004)

Marthasa prays to Morrow, then lowers her pistol and fires at the Khadorean (K4). "If life will be lost today, so be it. As long as it is not mine," says Marthasa.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 27, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> OOC: This is my action for next combat round, as long as the situation stays somewhat similar. I want to reach space K11, and hopefully get a shot off at the Khadoran (K1) in combat with Cormyck. If he is not a valid target, fire on the Khadoran near the room (K3).



_OOC: I don't think you mean K11, as that square is still within the area of effect of the obscuring mist spell.  If you moved to L8, you would have a shot at Khadorans K2 and K3 (if they're still there at that point), although that would mean a double-move, which means you wouldn't get to fire until next round.  (Remember that when moving through diagonal squares, every second diagonal, counts as 2 squares, or 10').  Khadoran K1 is in the next room, so the only way you would be able to get line of fire on him, would be either to stand in the doorway, or enter the room that he and Cormyck are in._


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Moving 15-20ft I _think_ maybe *L10* or *L11*. Spot check +0. If he see anyone he steps back into the fog (10-15ft, depending on who much movement I have left). IF he sees no one, he waits until next round...



_OOC:  Remember that 







			
				SRD said:
			
		


			The vapor obscures all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet.
		
Click to expand...


, which means to see anything you have to be out of the area effect of the spell.  Heading along the south wall, the first square no longer obscured is L9._


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 27, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Marthasa prays to Morrow, then lowers her pistol and fires at the Khadorean (K4). "If life will be lost today, so be it. As long as it is not mine," says Marthasa.



_Krug, you don't have line of sight to the Khadoran (K4).  There's a wall in the way, and an Obscuring Mist spell blocking your sight.  Are people having trouble reading the combat map?_


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 27, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> With the QD feat will you allow me to holster or pocket my holdout pistol?



_OOC: Yes._


----------



## Krug (Nov 27, 2004)

_Sorry. Marthasa will stay put where she is for now, with her pistol ready._


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 27, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Remember that , which means to see anything you have to be out of the area effect of the spell.  Heading along the south wall, the first square no longer obscured is L9._




[occ] Yea I was not sure where it would be, so I will move to L9 (that would be 25ft move right? If so and I see anyone I will move back 5ft to be full obsured[/occ]


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 27, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> _OOC:If you moved to L8, you would have a shot at Khadorans K2 and K3 (if they're still there at that point), although that would mean a double-move, which means you wouldn't get to fire until next round.  _




OOC- OK, gotcha. I am having trouble with the map, it is very tough to read. The lettering is not large and does not show well against the background. Could we do white or yellow lettering next time? It also helped me when I put the effect of the mist on the map, makes it easier to envision.

The move you suggested sounds fine, make a double move to L8, leaving Harlan and Jackson to cover the northern door. Hopefully Alanna can take care of her opponent, and I want to get into combat.

Edit: I changed my first post to reflect the move.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 28, 2004)

*Map issues*

OOC:  Are we all looking at the same map, here?  I'm looking at

THIS MAP 

It is the same one I posted in the last combat round description.

The area of effect of the _Obscuring Mist_ spell seems pretty clear on this map.  I will try to use lighter colors for your letters.  If the map is too small it's probably because your browser is making it that way so that it can display it all on one page.  The image itself it actually quite large.

If you're using Internet Explorer, mouse-over the lower-right hand corner of the image.  An icon will appear that will let you see the image at its full size.  Alternately, go to the Tools menu, select Internet Options/Advanced/Multimedia and un-select "Automatically resize images".

If you're using a different browser let me know and I'll try to help you.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 28, 2004)

OOC

Thanks, Blue. I hadn't noticed you had updated the "End of round 3" post with the map, and I forgot I had resized the image to make a smaller file on the previous map. My fault, your map is fine. I was going off the older map when planning my actions. Instead of running towards the western wall, Alain will move to F14, hoping to help Alanna finish off the Khadoran (K4). I changed my first post once again to reflect this.

I would recommend doing a border in black with the reference points within, so they can be more easily read. As it is E, F, I, J, and T all look like I's. Avoid red for any lettering, it looks distorted against the stone background. White or the light green you used for the party works well. This map will work fine, but just some tips for the next one  . I hope I don't sound like I'm whining...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 30, 2004)

*Combat Round 4*

*Harlan* keeps his eyes and his gun trained on the northern, curtained entrance.

The Iosan woman *Edrea*, pistol in one hand and dagger in the other darts off into the mist, quietly passing by *Martasha* and *Alaois*.  As she passes out of sight, *Alaois* hears her say, “The fog is appreciated, warlock, they’ll never see me coming,” and with a swirling of mist she is gone.

*Jackson* continues watching the mist for signs of any intruders.

*Alaois* slips through his fog and the curtain and keeping his hand on the Bet’n’Bar wall, makes his way along it.  When he comes to the end of the fog, he finds that he is at the corner of the structure.  Looking around, he notices that *Cormyck* seems to be in mortal combat with a tall Khadoran hefting a battleaxe.  Looking north, he peeks around the corner and sees two other Khadorans, about 50 feet away.  Thanks to his military training, he recognizes that they seem to be setting the timers on grenades.  Having scouted around, he steps back into the mist, and vanishes from sight.

*Alain* storms through the obscuring mist, emerging next to a Khadoran with a dazed, far-away expression on his face, who is holding a heavy Khadoran shortbow.

*Cormyck* steps to his side as he holsters his pistol in the blink of an eye with one hand and draws his collapsing baton with the other.  As it snaps into place, he lunges at his opponent, connecting with the side of his head, and making a dull “thunk” sound.  The Khadoran eyes grow large and he stumbles momentarily from the force of the blow.  Nevertheless, he brings up his axe from below, attempting to disembowel *Cormyck*.  Luckily, his vision is still off from the force of the previous blow and the rogue easily deflects it with his baton.

*Martasha* does not move, and holds her position.

*Alanna* sights her opponent through a gap in the fence and sees that the Paladin has appeared through the mist behind him.  Thanks to her training she is used to firing into a melee combat, but this certainly does not make it any easier.  She squeezes the trigger of her magelock and with a satisfying “BOOM!” the left side of the Khadoran’s greatcoat explodes in a shower of red.  His expression turns from dull indifference to a rictus of pain.

_OOC:

COMBAT MAP END OF ROUND 4  

Harlan readies an action to fire.
Edrea Lloryrr double-moves to J9.
Khadoran (K2) does something you can’t see.
Khadoran (K4) is dazed and can’t do anything.
Jackson readies an action to fire.
Alaois moves to L9 and peeks around the corner, he sees two Khadorans who seem to be setting the timer on grenades to the north, and Cormyck in melee battle to the south.  His Rynnish compatriot seems to be quite injured..  He then moves to square L10, where he is obscured by the mist.
Alain double moves to square F14.  He is now directly next to Khadoran (K4).
Cormyck takes a 5-foot step to D7, where he draws his collapsing baton, and holsters his pistol.  He strikes at his attacker (18 + 3 = 21, hit!) and hurts him (1d6+1 = 4hp).
Khadoran (K1) swings his battleaxe at Cormyck (4 + 3 = 7, miss).
Martasha readies an action to fire.
Alanna fires at the dazed Kadoran (K4) (13 + 6 – 4 (cover) = 15, hit!) and hurts him (2d6+1 = 7 hp).
Khadoran (K3) does something which you can’t see.


INITIATIVE ORDER FOR ROUND 5:
Harlan Baylentis (H): 22
Edrea Lloryrr (E): 21
Khadoran (K2): 15-first
Khadoran (K4): 15-second
Jackson Bainbridge (J): 14
Alaois O’Aodh (AO): 12-first
Alain Caldwallow (AC): 12-second
Cormyck diTrivassi (C): 11
Khadoran (K1): 7
Martashan Leharin (M): 5
Alanna Morwyn (AM): 3-first
Khadoran (K3): 3-second_


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 30, 2004)

Alain finally bursts out of the mist to find himself standing directly behind one of the assailants. He barely stops in time to avoid running into the Khadoran, who stares dully off into space. Raising his pistol, he sees Alanna with magelock pistol raised over the Khadoran's shoulder. Her pistol goes off, belching a cloud of smoke into the room. The bowman twists to the side, the bullet tearing into his skin. A fine mist of blood sprays onto the floor at Alain's feet. 

_I really should be more careful_, Alain thinks, preparing to fire. _Good thing Alanna knows her way around a pistol._

OOC: I will fire my pistol at the Khadoran for a standard action. If the opponent falls, I will use my move action to get as close to Cormyck's combat as possible. I should be able to reach F8, I think.

If he does not go down, Alain prepares his sword for combat, dropping the pistol to the floor.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 30, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> OOC: I will fire my pistol at the Khadoran for a standard action. If the opponent falls, I will use my move action to get as close to Cormyck's combat as possible. I should be able to reach F8, I think.
> 
> If he does not go down, Alain prepares his sword for combat, dropping the pistol to the floor.



_OOC:  Bobitron, just a little heads up.  Firing a pistol provokes an attack of opportunity, just like any other ranged weapon.  Although Khadoran (K4) currently is holding a bow, and therefore does not threaten the squares around him, he will act first next round and might draw a melee weapon then.  If he does, he will threaten and you will provoke an AoO.

If you did not realize this, and since this is our first combat, I would be willing to let you change your previous post, to reflect that you did not move to the neighboring square, but instead are 10' or more away._


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 30, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

The figure of Alain bolted out of the mist, sending tenrils of the greasy smoke spinning in every direction.  Shifting her aim lower to minimize the chance of hitting the paladin, Alanna gently squeezes the trigger.

BOOM!

_Center mass_

The bullet impacts the Khadorean in the side spraying the floor and wall with a crimson mist.  Not a killing wound, but still severe.

Alanna ducks behind the pen wall shifting the magelock to her left hand and pulls a reload from its compartment on her holster.  After reloading she pulls the Clockwerk Arms Pepperbox from its holster with her right hand.

_I don't want to have to reload again._


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 30, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> _OOC: If he does, he will threaten and you will provoke an AoO._




OOC: Ok, I understand. I was thinking the guy was dazed, but that only lasts for one round or until he is hurt, right?

Well, I think I will stick with my chosen action. I don't want to take unfair advantage, and Alain wouldn't know where he would end up after running out of the mist anyhow  

Back to the SRD for another reading. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 1, 2004)

OOC: Correct Daze is only one round


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 1, 2004)

*Alaois O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Silently cursing his luck, Alaois takes a deep breath, steps up to the corner where he saw the two Khadoran working on the grenades, calmy points his gun at them and fires into the back of one of the (whomever is not looking at him)

Move forward 10-15ft forward to the corner, trying to get some cover if he can, and fire at the one of the Khadoran 50ft away. Military Pistol masterwork, accuracy +5 attack [+6 w/ precision rd] (damage 2d6, crit 19-20/x3, Rng 80ft) Hoping advange (+2 to attack?) if they do not notice him


----------



## Krug (Dec 1, 2004)

Marthasa steps out of the mist into O10, hiding behind the table, pistol at the ready. She hopes the fight is going well for her companions.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 1, 2004)

Cormyck smiles coldly as he watches the Khadoran's eyes glaze over and his attack go wide.

"Not bad boyo, but not good enough."

Searching for an opening in Khadorans defense, Cormyck is surprised as Edrea emerges out of the haze and moves quickly to threaten his foe.

Chuckling softly Cormyck continues "Now if'n ye wish to be impressed with someone, watch this"

With those words barely out of his lips, Cormyck dives behind the Khadoran, twisting in midair in an effort to not expose himself to yet another attack.  Landing behind his foe, he lashes out with his baton.

<ooc> 
Tumble to B8 and attack the foe with flanking from Edrea.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hoping advange (+2 to attack?) if they do not notice him[/color]



_OOC: The only way they would not notice you (and therefore be denied his Dex bonus) would be if you successfully used the Hide skill.  As they are focusing most of their attention on the curtained entrance in front of them, and you are partially hidden by the wall, I will give you a +4 to that skill check._


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 1, 2004)

(OOC- Ok, so I'm still standing there with my piece in my hand.  I believe I can hold for 10+Dex bonus actions, that is 13.  So I'll hold til' action 9, and then move.  Maybe.  Is there going to be another map?  Still Round 4.  Prod me if you need to, BG)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 3, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Ok, so I'm still standing there with my piece in my hand.  I believe I can hold for 10+Dex bonus actions, that is 13.  So I'll hold til' action 9, and then move.  Maybe.  Is there going to be another map?  Still Round 4.  Prod me if you need to, BG)



_OOC: I'm a little confused about what your intentions are, taitzu52.  Could you be a little more specific?  Thanks, Blue_


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 3, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> Attack the Khadoran and then take a 5' move to E8 in the hope that it will provide him with either additional cover or an AOO if the Khadoran moves into E7.



_







*OOC:*


Devyn, I'm having Edrea move to D8 this round. Since she moves before you do, you have a chance of moving around to B8 and flanking the Khadoran.  Would you like to make a Tumble check and attempt this or stick with your posted action?





_


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 3, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'm a little confused about what your intentions are, taitzu52.  Could you be a little more specific?  Thanks, Blue_




I am still aiming at the topside door, per the round 4 map, holding until I have a target.  I can hold until action 9, at that time, if no target is available,  I'll move back SW towards the rest of the party.  Make sense?


----------



## Khairn (Dec 3, 2004)

<ooc>
Change of action made.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 3, 2004)

*Combat Round 5*

COMBAT MAP ROUND 5

*Edrea Lloryrr* does something you can’t see and moves to D8, setting Khadoran (K1) up for some flanking.
Khadoran (K4) takes a 5-foot-step to E16, draws an arrow and fires his bow at *Alain* (18 + 2 = 20 vs. AC 15, hit! Damage 1d6+2=8 hp).
*Jackson* readies an action to fire.
*Alaois* moves to L9 and attempts to hide behind the corner of the wall as he fires (Hide check 18 + 6 + 4 (cover) = 28 vs. opposed Spot checks 18 + 3 – 5 (distance), = 16 and 4 + 3 – 5 (distance) = 2, failure).  He then fires his military pistol at Khadoran (K2)  (8 + 6 + 2 (striking from concealment) = 16, hit!, damage 2d6 = 7 hp).
*Alain* fires his pistol at Khadoran (K4) (9 + 4 = 13, miss), after which he drops his gun and moves to F15, greatsword in hand.
*Cormyck* attempts to tumble to B8 (15 + 6 = 21, success!) and swings at Khadoran (K1) (18 + 3 + 2 (flanking) = 23, hit! Damage 3d6 + 1 = 15).
*Harlan* readies an action to fire, but when nothing happens, moves to O9.
Khadoran (K1) drops.
*Martasha* moves to O10, taking cover behind a table and readies an action to fire.
*Alanna* takes cover behind pen and makes a Craft (small arms) check to reload (19 + 8 = 27, success!) and draws her Clockwerk Arms Pepperbox from its holster.
Khadoran (K3) tosses a flash grenade into the Bet’n’Bar (9 + 2 – 4 (RI) = 7, hit AC 5) and it lands in Q14, exploding.  None of the PCs are caught in the blast radius.  He then moves around the cover of the Bet'n'Bar, to get out of Alaois' line-of-sight.
Khadoran (K2) attempts to move into the Bet'n'Bar (getting as far as U10), but triggers *Martasha* and *Jackson's* readied action.  Jackson fires his military pistol (15 + 5 + 1 (Point Blank Shot) = 21, hit. Damage 2d6 + 1 (PBS) + 2 (Favored Enemy) = 8 hp.  *Martasha* fires her military pistol (5 + 5 = 10, miss).  With the previous damage from *Alaois*, this is enough to drop Khadoran K2.


INITIATIVE ORDER FOR ROUND 6:
Edrea Lloryrr (E): 21
Khadoran (K4): 15
Alaois O’Aodh (AO): 12-first
Alain Caldwallow (AC): 12-second
Cormyck diTrivassi (C): 11
Harlan Baylentis (H): 9
Alanna Morwyn (AM): 3-first
Khadoran (K3): 3-second
Jackson Bainbridge (J): 1-first
Martashan Leharin (M): 1-second[/I][/OOC]


----------



## Krug (Dec 3, 2004)

Marthasa curses at missing, but is glad that her companions' (whoever it was in the confusion)have downed the Khadoran she was aiming it. She reloads her pistol and readies another action to fire at any other Khadoran that comes in range.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 4, 2004)

Alain broke free of the mist, a Khadoran looming large in his vision. Startled, he raised his pistol to fire. As he tightened his grip, he felt a searing pain in his side. The pistol went of with a blast, the shot going far wide of his target and splintering the wood of a table. Glancing down, he saw the short haft of an arrow peeking out from underneath his short cloak. Wincing in pain, he dropped his firearm to the ground, making a mental note of its location.

_Time to get into the action_, Alain thought, bringing his hand up to the handle of his sword. _That arrow could have killed me! I must not underestimate these opponents._ Alain moves closer to the Khadoran, whispering a prayer to Morrow. Shaking his head to clear his mind of the pain, he raised his sword to attack.

OOC: Join my opponent in melee. Hopefully I can drop him this round. If he falls, use my move action to try to join Cormyck in the stairway. If not, stay put.

Edit: added flavor text regarding the minor event of being HIT BY AN ARROW which I somehow disregarded


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*Alaois O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaois will try and reload his Military Pistol and then move up long the ball wall as quitely as possible

Craft/Small Arms +4 vs. DC8, 1 standard action. Move 30ft with second half-action, Moving to *Q8*, Move Silent +1 (DEX+2 -1ACP for greatcoat)


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 6, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

Alanna jumps up from her place behind the wooden pen wall and moves towards the Alain and the khadorean now locked in melee.  She skirts the greasy mystical fog trying to get a clear shot with her Clockwerk Arms Pepperbox.  While a clumsier weapon that the magelock and a bit weaker, she would not have to reload soon.  Taking aim she squeezes the trigger.

"For Alain's sake may Morrow guide my aim."

(ooc) Move to J17 and fire at K4.  If K4 is already down, yell out, "South Door is clear!" (/ooc)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 7, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Craft/Small Arms +4 vs. DC8, 1 standard action. Move 30ft with second half-action, Moving to *Q8*, Move Silent +1 (DEX+2 -1ACP for greatcoat)











*OOC:*


Remember that when Moving Silently you can only move at half your speed unless you want to take a -5 penalty to your Move Silently check.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 7, 2004)

Since I took so long to put up the Combat Round 5 map, I'm going to wait a little longer before publishing round 6 (maybe tomorrow?).


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 7, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Remember that when Moving Silently you can only move at half your speed unless you want to take a -5 penalty to your Move Silently check.




You are correct! He will take the -5, hoping that all the gunplay is making a little extra noise


----------



## Khairn (Dec 7, 2004)

As the Khadoran crumbles to the ground, Cormyck winks and grins at Edrea and then swiftly moves into the main room, hugging the wall on his right and approaches the remaining Khadoran that Alain is facing.

(ooc)
Double move to be 10' <2 squares> away from K2.  If K2 does not move then that would be F14.  

**Edit**
If K2 does move I will move accordingly in an effort to get close to him for an attack next round.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 7, 2004)

Harlan will step up to U9, and take a shot at K3, then sheathe his pistol, readying for close combat.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 8, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> (ooc)
> Double move to be 10' <2 squares> away from K2.  If K2 does not move then that would be F14.
> **Edit**
> If K2 does move I will move accordingly in an effort to get close to him for an attack next round.



Which Khadoran do you mean?  K2 is below 0 hp.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 8, 2004)

*Combat Round 6*

COMBAT ROUND 6

_







*OOC:*



*Edrea Lloryrr* runs to V8, looking for Khadoran (K3).
Khadoran (K4) drops his bow, draws a tanglefoot bag from his belt and throws it at *Alain* (14 + 2 – 2 (RI) = 14 vs. touch AC 10, hit).  *Alain* must make a Reflex save or by glued to the floor (15 + 4 = 19, success).  For the next 5 rounds *Alain* take a -2 penalty to attack rolls, a -4 penalty to Dex, and can only move at half speed.
*Alaois O’Aodh* attempts to reload his military pistol (6 + 4 = 10 vs. DC 8, success), and attempts to Move Silently (7 + 1 - 5 = 8) to Q8.
*Alain Caldwallow* moves to F15 where he attacks Khadoran (K4) (4 + 4 – 2 (entangle) = 6, miss).
*Cormyck diTrivassi* double-moves to F14.
*Harlan Baylentis* moves to V9 where he takes a shot at Khadoran (K3) (11 + 7 + 1 (PBS) = 19, hit; damage 2d6 + 1 = 8.)
*Alanna Morwyn* moves to I16 and fires her Radcliffe Pepperbox pistol (14 + 3 – 4 (cover) =  13, miss).
Khadoran (K3) does something you can’t see.
*Jackson Bainbridge* double-moves to Y10.
*Martasha Leharin* attempts to reload her military pistol (3 + 2 = 5 vs. DC 8, failure) but fumbles the reload.







*Combat Status*:
*Alain* is entangled and has taken 8 hp of damage.
*Cormyck* is no longer entangled and has taken 9 hp of damage.

*INITIATIVE ORDER FOR ROUND 6*:
Edrea Lloryrr (E): 21
Khadoran (K4): 15
Alaois O’Aodh (AO): 12-first
Alain Caldwallow (AC): 12-second
Cormyck diTrivassi (C): 11
Harlan Baylentis (H): 9
Alanna Morwyn (AM): 3-first
Khadoran (K3): 3-second
Jackson Bainbridge (J): 1-first
Martashan Leharin (M): 1-second_


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2004)

Marthasan moves to L13, her pistol ready. _One must be brave, not cower behind a table!_, she thinks to herself.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 8, 2004)

<ooc>
Sorry I wrote K2 when I meant K4.  My plan was to move within 10' of K4.  Since my action last round was to move, can I start at F14?  If not, I will move there as my action next action.  If I can start the round in F14 then I will take a 5' move into E15 and attack K4 from their.  Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 8, 2004)

Harlan yells, "Not this time, my friend!!",  and charges the Khadoran.

(OOC- Harlan will draw his blade and charge K3, swinging with both hands.)


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 8, 2004)

Alain lifted his greatsword high, bringing it over his head in preparation for the combat. _If this cur thinks he can parry with that bow, he may be fatally wrong_, Alain thought. As he moved to attack the Khadoran, his opponent, wide eyed with suprise, dropped his bow to the stone floor. It fell with a clatter as the man quickly grabbed a small pouch from his belt, tossing it at Alain's feet. The Khadoran's face broke into a grin as the bag erupted in a mass of writhing tentacles, searching to wrap around Alain's feet. Alain leaped and bounced to avoid the grip of the alchemical strands, avoiding most of them. He swung at the Khadoran in frustration, but the blow was easily avoided. The sticky strands of the bag combined with the haze of pain Alain still felt from the arrow left him frustrated and angry. He raised his sword to attack again, hoping that Alanna could get in a clean shot wth her Pepperbox.









*OOC:*


 Alain will attack again with his greatsword if the Khadoran stays within range. If not, he will give up any move to draw his second pistol and attack with that.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 8, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

_Damn! Come on Alanna your better than that!_

Moving to her left and closer to Alain, Alanna hopes to get a clear shot at the Khadoran that is threatening her friend.

(ooc) Move to G15 to get a clear shot at K4 and fire.  If K4 goes down before my turn, double move to E8 and shout "South door is clear!"(/ooc)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios continues moving forward along the wall, coming up behind elf Edrea...

Move 30ft to *W7*, depending on what's happening he will hold his second half action for right now


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 11, 2004)

*Combat Round 7*

Rounding the corner of the Bet'n'Bar, the Iosan woman calmly moves out from behind Harlan and levels her pistol at the Khadoran.  "This ends here, northerner," she states before the report of her pistol obliterates all other noise.  The bullet tears through her opponent's thigh.

On the other side of the room, the Khadoran Alain, Alanna and Cormyck are facing realizes he is outnumbered and draws a metal ball-filled sap from his belt, swinging his wooden shield from his back to his free left arm at the same time.  "My people will not fall, you decadent tomb-despoilers!" he screams in Khadoran.

Alaois, realizing that his companions seem to have the situation in hand keeps his eye on the bounty hunter in front of him, waiting to see what happens.

Alain swings his greatswod, catching his oppent across the forehead.  Bright red blood curtains the northerners face, drenching his heavy mustace.

Taking advantage of the Khadorans blinded condition, Cormyck steps in front of the stove to get a clean swing.  His baton smashes into the bloody man's nose, obliterating it.  The tall man crumples against the rooster-fighting pen.

Harlan charges the remaining Khadoran, cutting through his greatcoat, and opening a large gash in his abdomen.  Stunned, he looks down has his evulsed entrails and falls to the ground.









*OOC:*



_*Edrea Lloryrr* moves to X9 and fires her small pistol at Khadoran (K4) (20 + 9 = 29, hit.  Critical threat 3 + 9 = 12, no crit; damage 2d4 = 5).
Khadoran (K4) readies his shield and draws a sap from his belt.
*Alaois O’Aodh* moves to W7 and readies an action to fire his pistol if necessary.
*Alain Caldwallow* attacks Khadoran (K4) with his greatsword (15 + 4 = 19, hit!; damage 2d6 = 6).
*Cormyck diTrivassi* attacks Khadoran (K4) with his collapsing baton 20 + 3 = hit!, crit threat roll 10 + 3, no crit. Damage 1d6+1 = 3.  The Khadoran drops into unconsciousness.
*Harlan Baylentis* charges Khadoran (K3) (17 + 6 + 2 (charge) = 25, hit! Damage 2d4+3 = 9hp.  Khadoran (K3) drops into unconsciousness.
*Alanna Morwyn* moves to E8.
*Martasha Leharin* moves to L13.

COMBAT HAS ENDED.  NO OPPONENTS REMAIN.

*Combat Status:*
*Alain* is entangled and has taken 8 hp of damage.
*Cormyck* is no longer entangled and has taken 9 hp of damage._


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2004)

Marthasa examines Cormyck's wounds.

"Best to be more careful," she says to him. "We need to get out of here soon."


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 11, 2004)

"Thank you, Marthasa. You are right, I should have been more careful. I must admit, my eagerness to help my companions overrode my sense of self-preservation."  Alain gave her a smile in thanks.

"I think I can help our other friend.",  he said moving towards Cormyck. "How are you doing, Cormyck? That looks to be a wicked wound." Examining his wound, Alain removes his hat, letting his blade lie on the floor nearby. He drops into a position of prayer and intones a prayer from the Enkheiridion. 

"Lord of Light, He of Benevolence and Selflessness, I ask you to bring your healing light, the warmth of life, into this servant of Good, burning away all that is unhealthy and bringing pain, that we might always have cause to praise you."

With his final words, his hands grow warm on the wound, and Cormyck's flesh quickly knits together, removing any trace of the damage that existed only moments ago. Alain rises to his feet, with a sigh of contentment. 

"Blessed are the warriors of Morrow, for they shall forever dwell in his Light and Grace." 

Alain gives Cormyck a grin, holding out his hand to help him to his feet. "That was very brave, my friend. I hope your recklessness always has such a happy ending."

Alain then walks to his pistol, still lying on the stone floor. Carefully loading it, he places back in its holster. Turning to Edrea, he says, "Well, that could have gone worse."









*OOC:*


 Use Laying on Hands on Cormyck, healing for 9 points.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 11, 2004)

Looking at the now repaired wound on his thigh, Cormyck chuckles at Alain and offers up a wry grin.  "Where the hell were you when I was young and foolish, as opposed to now when I am older and even more so?"

Glancing around the vast gaming room, his hands nonchalantly check to make certain that his weapons and equipment are in place. "Yer probably right about bein more careful, and yer definately right about getting out o here.  When the bloody Khadoran's came down 'ere, it looked to me like some o the folks who run this club knew what was goin ta happen.  Are the stairs we came down the only way out or is dere a back door ta dis place?"

Glancing down at the unconscious Khadoran at his feet Cormyck stoops down and begins to rifle through his belongings.  "Or does anyone think we 'ave time for some questioning?"

<ooc>
Cormyck will start "looting" and pocketing what he finds unless anyone says anything.  If someone does say something, Cormyck will immediately stop and try to justify his actions by saying that he's searching for information and not coin.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 11, 2004)

Devyn said:
			
		

> "Or does anyone think we 'ave time for some questioning?"[/COLOR]




"As anxious as I am to get out of here, especially if the staff of this establishment seems involved, I wouldn't mind getting some information. What do all think? Flight, or some questioning?"









*OOC:*


If we plan on staying, I want use my Heal skill to make sure the Khadorans survive. If we do stay, a few of us should cover the stairs while the questioning takes place. 

Also, what is going on with all the bystanders at this point? Are they freaked, gone, calm, what?


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2004)

Marthasan joins in to see what can be done for the Khadorans. "Taking a life is easy. Saving one is hard," she says.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 11, 2004)

"Decadent tomb robbers, huh?  I'll have to tell the professor that, he'll get a laugh out of it.", says Harlan, as he wipes off his blade.  He bends down to join Cormyck in the "looting" and says, "Now, let's see if we can't find out who these persistent gentlemen are before we make our leave.  My friends, let us adjourn to a more quiet, and spontaneously chosen location."

(OOC-I'll go ahead and Search the nearest body, and meanwhile, try to think of a better place to regroup, Knowledge, Local)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios keeps a watch out, looking for signs of any trouble and training his pistol around the hallway. He mostly is watching back the way he ran, watching the door and stairwell...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 12, 2004)

As the smoke from the gun battles clears, the other patrons of the gaming house, come out from behind the furniture they had been hiding behind.  Obviously scared out of his wits, an older gentleman (the one you had earlier seen sitting on a high stool overlooking a large book) carefully peeks out from the curtain of the Bet'n'bar.

"Is it over?" he stammers.

Before you have a chance to answer him, the sound of thundering bootsteps can be heard coming down the entry stairs.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 12, 2004)

"Never a moments rest." Alain lets out a sigh. "Blessed Morrow, let this be the guard. I don't know if I can take another test of arms this evening."

Alain readies his first pistol, hoping that whoever comes down the stairs is not looking for a fight.

"Ready for another round if needed, folks?", he asks, glancing around to his companions, giving them a nod of determination.

Turning towards the stairs, Alain shouts out with confidence, "If you come through that door looking for a fight, a fight will be waiting for you!"


----------



## Krug (Dec 12, 2004)

"Perhaps we should get out of here?" says Marthasan. She readies her pistol. "There is a limit to how much blood we can shed," she says.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios holsters his pistol and crosses his arms in front of him and leans against the wall smiling


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 13, 2004)

Four large trollkin burst into the room, dressed like the other guards you have seen patrolling the grounds, a large truncheon in one hand and a military pistol in the other.  They quickly survey the room, noting the bodies and the destruction your battle has caused.

The tallest one lowers his gun slightly and turns to Alain, who is the closest group member to him.  He looks at the paladin's greatsword with some trepidation, "Now, now, father, don't do anyfin you'll regret.  If us all jess calm down a wee bit 'ere, I'm sure we can figger all dis out."  As he speaks, the other trollkin guards begin to fan out, weapons still at ready.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 13, 2004)

With a look of shock and indignation Cormyck stands up and adresses the guards in a cultured and authoritative voice.  "Good sirs, I'll tell you what has happened ... these Khadoran ruffians attempted to rob myself, and my companions ... here in your establishment!  I did not know that you now allowed thieves and cutpurses into this Hall! I always believed that at least while I was here that I could drink and gamble in safety!  Is this not the case?"  Straightening his jacket and exagerating a limp caused by his thigh  wound, Cormyck staggers over and eases himself over towards the nearest chair.  "Perhaps I need to seek out a new establishment to frequent, and to let my friends and teachers at the University know about this fiasco?!"

EDIT
<ooc> I would say Bluff, given that I am trying to not only disguise my "background", but also place blame on those who cannot speak for themselves.  The best kind of foe IMHO.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 13, 2004)

*OOC:*


So Devyn, would you say that's more of a Diplomacy roll or a Bluff roll?


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2004)

Marthasa stands behind her colleague, putting her gun back. She patted herself down and coughed slightly.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 13, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

Amost as quickly as it had started it was over.  Alain and Cormyck took down the last Khadoran in a flurry of blows and the room went silent except for the moans of the unconcious and wounded.  Holstering her magelock pistol, Alanna took a second to replace the spent round of her Pepperbox, then holstered it as well.

_'I hope these khadorans have some coin, I hate having to replace rounds with my own money.'_ It was a cruel thought, one that suprised and startled Alanna.  _'These men probably had families, ones they will never come home to.'_ A pain of guilt pulled at her as she assessed the cost of human life for the book they had in there possession. Alanna had faces animals and creatures that would cause most grown men to wet themselves in fear, but killing people was still very new to her.  Creatures and animals were one thing, taking a man's life, even when he is more than willing to take yours, was quite another.

"Is it really worth it?"She muttered to herself. 

Alanna's contemplation was soon cut off by...



> Four large trollkin burst into the room, dressed like the other guards you have seen patrolling the grounds, a large truncheon in one hand and a military pistol in the other. They quickly survey the room, noting the bodies and the destruction your battle has caused.
> 
> The tallest one lowers his gun slightly and turns to Alain, who is the closest group member to him. He looks at the paladin's greatsword with some trepidation, "Now, now, father, don't do anyfin you'll regret. If us all jess calm down a wee bit 'ere, I'm sure we can figger all dis out." As he speaks, the other trollkin guards begin to fan out, weapons still at ready.




Fighting the instinct to draw Alanna slowly moves her hands away from her pistols.  Her fight was not with the Trollkin and there had been enough bloodshed today.



> With a look of shock and indignation Cormyck stands up and adresses the guards in a cultured and authoritative voice. "Good sirs, I'll tell you what has happened ... these Khadoran ruffians attempted to rob myself, and my companions ... here in your establishment! I did not know that you now allowed thieves and cutpurses into this Hall! I always believed that at least while I was here that I could drink and gamble in safety! Is this not the case?" Straightening his jacket and exagerating a limp caused by his thigh wound, Cormyck staggers over and eases himself over towards the nearest chair. "Perhaps I need to seek out a new establishment to frequent, and to let my friends and teachers at the University know about this fiasco?!"




Thankful that Cormyck had spoken up the petite young woman turns away to collect herself.  There would be time later to talk to Marthasan and ask for absolution, but for now there was a job to be done.  By the time she turned back to face the group they would see the strong minded, quick witted, and daring young lady they were accustom too.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 13, 2004)

(OOC- Any chance Cormyck and I got a Search on these bodies?  I guess my Knowledge (Local) roll would be moot for now, eh?)


----------



## Khairn (Dec 13, 2004)

<ooc>
Taitzu beat me to the punch.  Did we find anything prior to the trollkin's most unwelcome arrival?  Oh ... and I updated my post above.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 14, 2004)

Alain casts a fierce eye towards the trollkin, but lowers his pistol, placing it back into his holster. Cormyck seems to have things under control with these brutes, he thought. He takes a quick glance at each of the party, concerned as to how everyone had come through the combat. Alain noticed Alanna facing away from the party. He moved to her side, and asks in a whisper, "Are you well, child? I did not see that you may have been hurt." Alain had taken a liking to the young woman, and his concern was evident in his voice.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 14, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

Alanna gives Alain a little smile and tucks a stray lock of her hair behind her ear.  I was a nervous habit of hers.  While stuffy and rather boring at times Alain had a good heart and reminded Alanna a little of her father.  

"I'll be fine...thanks." she smiles a bit more and changes the topic. "Lets go give Cormyck some help.  He looks a bit in over his head...as usual."

Alanna walks over to the Trollkin and looks up at what appears to be the head guardsman, giving him an innocent little smile.

"As my friend here has said, we arrived to meet a friend of ours and were attacked by these men.  They through flash grenades into your bar and started shooting up the place.  We were only defending ourselves and tried to keep the damage to a minimum." Her tone is very matter of fact without being rude or abrupt, after all she is tell the truth.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Dec 14, 2004)

Jackson joins the others having already holstered his pistol.  His face is serious but inside he is laughing at Cormyck's bluff.


----------



## Krug (Dec 14, 2004)

Marthasa waits for the trollkin's reaction. She considers giving a healing spell to Alanna but will wait until they are done with the stupid creatures.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 15, 2004)

Grimacing as he tries gingerly massages his leg Cormyck sighs as if remembering something important.  Glancing at the trollkins he motions with his hand towards the stairs and says  "Oh, ... and the ruffian who attacked me in the stairwell caused me to loose my pistol.  Perhaps one of you lads can go and fetch it for me?"


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 15, 2004)

Alain leans in close to Alanna. "What's that rake up to know?", he whispers. "Perhaps we should get the book out of here. Maybe Edrea should take it and head back to the University while we handle this mess. What do you think?"

Raising his voice, he adds his own thoughts to the discussion. 

"I demand to speak to Master Cosgrove. I will vouch for his safety as a servant of Morrow. An explaination and apology is required here, and his honor will be stained if one is not given."









*OOC:*


 I don't know if any rolls are needed here, Alex, but my Diplomacy is +11 if you need it.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 15, 2004)

*double post, sorry*


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 15, 2004)

The lead trollkin looks around a bit and motions that the rest lower and sheathe their weapon.  Pointing at one of the dead men he mutters, "Yeah, dems looked like an 'eap of trouble when dey came in, but I didna say nuffin.  Dere was one bloke 'oo was vouchin' for dems."  Glancing at the other body he notes, "Ah, dat's de one 'oo was vouchin' for dem.  Well, seems like it's all takin' care of den, eh?"  He looks up at Alain, Cormyck and Alanna and gives you a conspiratorial wink.

He clears his throat and continues, "Anyways, I'm sorry 'bout all de ruckus."  He turns around a barks a few orders in Molgur at the other guards, who shuffle around and start picking up the bodies, and straightening chairs and tables.









*OOC:*


Don't worry, I noted that you have already looted the bodies.  I'm assuming that you just went for loose change and the like, as there wasn't enough time to strip the bodies.  I'll let you know what you made off with once I get home.







Turning back to Cormyck, he reaches into his coat and pulls out his pistol, "I was wonderin' 'oose dis was.  'Ere ya go, sir.  Nice piece 'dat is, although a little small fer my tastes."  He then passes it to the Rynnishman.

At that moment, Master Cosgrove comes running into the room, immediately sizes up the sitation, and after a meaninful glance from the head guard, approaches the group.  "I'm very sorry that I could not come earlier, ladies and gentlemen, but I was just informed of what has transpired 'ere.  Believe me, we pride ourselves in security here at Sarr Ratu's house, and this is indeed a black mark on our record."

He reaches into a small satchel he is carrying and pulls out six identical letters, stamped and sealed with the emblem of the House, and passes them out to you, "Please accept this small gift as a sincere apology from the House of Ratu for your inconvenience.  It entitles you to a free lifetime membership 'ere, in addition to unlimited victuals until next Longest Night."  He gives you a slightly strained smile.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 15, 2004)

Blue_Genie said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I noted that you have already looted the bodies.  I'm assuming that you just went for loose change and the like, as there wasn't enough time to strip the bodies.  I'll let you know what you made off with once I get home.




(OOC- Actually, as mercenary as it sounded at first, I really was searching for some form of identification.  Clues.  Jinkys!)

Harlan returns Cosgroves strained smile with a rather broad one.  "Many thanks, Guv'nah, many thanks!"   He pockets the papers and turns to Alain and Alanna, and says in a hushed tone, "Aye, we should head back, but a straight rout may not be the best.  Let' s make sure we're not being followed.  Again."   Harlan turns and eyes the exits, waiting for the group to make their leave.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Dec 15, 2004)

Jackson takes one of the letters from Cosgrove and tucks it away inside his greatcoat.  

"My thanks to you.  I only hope future visits aren't quite so exciting."


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 15, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

Alanna flashes a girlish grin at Cosgrove. "My thanks Master Cosgrove and don't worry, I won't mention this incident to anyone."  She nods at Harlen, Alain and Cormyck and motions them away from the Trollkin and Cosgrove.

"Lets talk to Edrea first, but I think we need to take another look at this book ourselves.  There has to be more to it, to cause so much trouble."


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 15, 2004)

Alain nods to Harlan. "Good thinking. Perhaps you could quickly check the grounds to ensure no other suprises are waiting for us when we depart?" 

He turns and gives a small bow to Cosgrave. "Good evening, sir. I hope that you will take these circumstances into account when considering the security of your establishment in the future. We live in lawless times, but Corvis will be reformed into a jewel in Cygnar's crown once more. I do hope that Sarr Ratu has a future in this nation's future. It would be... unfortunate... if this situation caused any long-term disruption in your business."  He used a very deliberate tone that implied worse than his words.

Turning to Edrea, he says, "Well, milady, I think the time has come to depart." 

Alain holds out an arm to Marthasa, motioning towards the door with his other arm.


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

Marthasan takes Alain's arm, and her heart leaps in more glee than she would wish. "Thou are indeed a gentleman," she says. "Let us be off soon?"


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 16, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios takes one of the envelopes and follows the other, bringing up the rear. He remains silent throughout mostly watching for trouble. He does hide a smile watching the 'religious folk' acting really 'friendly' to each other.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 16, 2004)

Taking his pistol back from the trollkin, Cormyck smiles and nods as he listens to Cosgrove.  Taking the letter, and quickly placing it in the pocket of his greatcloak, he bows and says,  "Sirrah, you have reaffirmed my faith in both yourself and your fine establishment.  As no permanent damage was done to us, I see no reason to press forward with any unpleasent words or deeds.  Thank you for a most ... interesting nights entertainment."

Cormyck then quickly follows his companions, counting his blessings, vowing to get to the bottom of this trouble, and wondering how much he can get for this membership.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 16, 2004)

Gathering your belongings, you leave the vaulted chamber behind you, and make your way back to the staircase.  As you pass through the entry chamber you notice the leather-clad hosts you encountered earlier sitting on the ground, their backs against the wall.  They are being cared for by a few other servants, and seem to be recovering from nasty blows to the head, judging from the bandages and cold compresses being administered.  All seem to be conscious and doing reasonably well, albeit in some pain.

After ascending the stairs you re-enter the foyer of the gambling house.  Business has picked up here a bit, as Corvis' more well-to-do citizens settle in for a long night of chance and frivolity.









*OOC:*


Everyone makes Spot checks.







Quickly glancing at the crowds you do not notice anyone paying any particular attention to you, although all of the guards seem to be at a heightened state of alert, scanning the crowd with regularity.  There are a few (less than a dozen, out of a total crowd of at least 200) who look like they have Khadoran or Kossite blood in them, however.  (This is not usual for a town this far north in Cygnar).  Looking toward the entrance, you see that a group of five trollkin guards are now frisking everyone who comes through the door, relieving them of any weapons they find.









*OOC:*


Let me know if any of you would like to continue making Spot checks, otherwise I’ll assume that you’ll want to head out.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Harlan Baylentis, human fighter*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> He does hide a smile watching the 'religious folk' acting really 'friendly' to each other.



(OOC- Bwah hah hah!)

Harlan scans the street a bit more closely than the gaming house.  He turns  and says, "Ladies and gentlemen, let's take the long way home."   He says to Cormyck, "Make sure we aren't being followed, if you would."

(OOC-Knowledge [local] to pick a better route to a better place, trying to throw off a potential tail.)


----------



## Khairn (Dec 16, 2004)

After a quick glance at those who are on the main floor, Cormyck continues heading out the door.  _The sooner we be out a here, the better._, he thinks to himself.

Stepping outside he looks around carefully.



> Make sure we aren't being followed, if you would.




Nodding his head in agreement with Harlan,  Cormyck walks across the street and moves into an area covered by shadows.  Waiting until the entire party has moved on, Cormyck follows at a discreet distance (100' - 80') trying to stay near the shadows and keeping a sharp eye out for anyone taking an unhealthy interest in their passing.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 16, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC-Knowledge [local] to pick a better route to a better place, trying to throw off a potential tail.)











*OOC:*


Knowledge (local) check 8 + 4 = 12.  You decide on a way of getting back to the university which should allow you to notice if anybody is following you, and might throw them if they are.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 16, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He says to Cormyck, "Make sure we aren't being followed, if you would."




"That seems like a wise idea, Harlan."  He nods to the remainder of the party.  "Let's get moving. I don't like being out in the open with such a precious cargo."

Alain will stay towards the front of the party, with one hand on the handle of a pistol, his eyes scanning the streets and alleys. _I don't recognize this path to the University_, he thought. _Well, I'm sure that Harlan knows best. I must remember to commend him for picking a less traveled route._


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 16, 2004)

*Alanna Morwyn*

Alanna moves with the rest of the group back up to the main hall and then outside.  

_Well at least I recieved a free membership after all that._

When safely away from the gambling hall she draws her magelock pistol and tucks it into the folds of her greatcoat.  Alanna was determined not to be taken by suprise again this night.  

(ooc) Keep magelock pistol out to gain Alertness feat.  Make spot checks all the way to the university. (/ooc)


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

"Lets not tarry," says Marthasan. She keeps close to Alanna. She constantly turns back, wary of this place and the strangers around.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 17, 2004)

Moving down unfamiliar sidestreets you make your way through Southern Corvis to the Black River Bridge, which will take you back to Eastern Corvis and the University district.  Most of the streets are empty at this time of the night, lit sporadically with lanterns mounted on the sides of houses.  You pass by a few late-night revelers and watchmen, but neither groups give you much notice.

As you approach the bridge, and leave the wealthier neighborhoods, the buildings become smaller, and  you can still see evidence of the damage caused by the great battle which took place here only a few months ago.  Firearm damage still mars the sides of some buildings, and some which were completely destroyed by cannon fire are in the slow process of being rebuilt.

The bridge itself is very well lit and is guarded by two large watchtowers on this end.  You can see small 12-pound cannons peeking over their parapets.  Inside the towers you can see guardsmen off-duty, relaxing or cooking.

A somewhat impromptu wooden barricade blocks the entrance to the bridge here, and two watchmen, armed with halberds and military pistols stand guard here.  One of them jumps slightly as he sees you emerging from a side alley onto the main road.  He grabs his halberd and calls out, "Halt, who goes there?  Identify yourself!"









*OOC:*


These are normal security procedures here at night.  The bridge took some of the worst damage during the recent skorne attack, and the Watch is worried of sabateurs and Inquisition loyalists.  During the day the bridge is crowded with people going about their business and visiting the many shops located on the bridge itself.  (Like the old London Bridge, this is a very wide structure, and actual buildings have been erected along the edges of it.  In fact, there is a whole bridge culture, made up of folks who make their home here.  They see themselves as very independent and free-thinking, and above the local politics that plague the rest of the city.)


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 17, 2004)

"We are in the employ of the University, and mean to get there with haste."  Alain holds his hands out in front of him, palms up. "No need to point that cleaver at me, child. We mean no harm to Corvis or your men."

Alain take a careful step towards the bridge, making certain he is fully in the flickering light of a nearby lantern.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios watches the groups back, assuming that they are being followed. He continues to lightly finger the holster of his pistol and waits to be let through the check-point


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2004)

Marthasa crosses her arms. _Probably sleeping on the job before we came along_, she thinks to herself.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 18, 2004)

Seeing his friends being questioned by the city mlitia, Cormyck moves forward to join them.  He takes extra caution to keep his greatcoat closed so that the guard does not see the damage he has suffered from the Khadoran's attack at the gaming hall.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 21, 2004)

Harlan just smiles pretty, as usual.  The thought of walking around town with such a hot item strapped around his waist is still making him a bit unsettled.  In fact, he's growing suspicious of just about anyone with a big, black beard.  _Don't let 'em see you sweat,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 21, 2004)

The city watchman who addressed you takes a step closer and shines a lantern in your faces.  When he comes to Marthasa he immediately makes a short bow, steps aside and motions the other watchmen to do the same, "I'm sorry, Priestess, I did not see you in the group.  Have a safe trip and stay out the Blackprow this evening, there's talk of more street fighting there among the criminal elements."  He picks up the bridge toll collection bucket sitting next to him, and holds it out to you, "That will be 7 silvers total please, ladies and gentlemen."









*OOC:*


Bridge tolls across the two major rivers are common in Corvis.  Generally they are 5 coppers during the day, and 1 silver at night, which is why so many people avail themselves of the many boatmen who prowl the rivers.  Since the recent troubles, there have been "surcharges" added to help in the bridge reconstructions.

Also, the "Blackprow" he mentioned is a neighborhood in the western half of Corvis (you're heading in the eastern half) that is a pretty rough, dockside quarter.


----------



## Krug (Dec 21, 2004)

"Thank you watchman.I will be careful and my companions are skilled.Morrow's blessing be on you," Marthasa replies. Marthasa takes out her one silver and puts it into the bucket.  

_BTW, is anyone still injured? Was it Alanna that needed healing?_


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 21, 2004)

Alanna drops a silver in the bucket and moves past the toll.

(ooc) Nope, Alanna was never even scratched,  (ooc)


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 21, 2004)

*clink*


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 21, 2004)

Alain adds his coin to the pot, and moves across the bridge with the group. He keeps his eyes sharp, aware of the guard's warning about street fighting. "We had best keep our wits about us, folks. We have enough to worry about without getting involved in a street gang fight. Let's move along, and get to the University post haste."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 22, 2004)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios grumbles about the cost, but drops his silver into the bowl... and then follows the rest of the group.


----------



## Khairn (Dec 22, 2004)

Adding a silver, Cormyck smiles and nods at the guard, taking notice of the mans position, the area around him and any nearby nook's and poorly lit spaces between the buildings.

_Afterall_, Cormyck thought to himself without regret, _you never know when I might have need of some fast money._

Once across the bridge, Cormyck will resume trailing his companions bt close to 80'.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Dec 22, 2004)

Jackson pays his toll and continues on with the rest of the group.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Jan 2, 2005)

Passing through the nighttime darkness of the Eastern Corvis, you eventually make your way over countless bridges to the closed gates of the University.  A quick ring of the night bell brings the Sigbert, the porter who glances at you momentarily through the porthole before letting you through.

Lady Lloryrr leads through over the grassy Quad to the section of buildings which house the faculty offices.  She pulls out a brass ring with countless keys on it and unlocks the door to Professor Pendrake’s office.  She enters before the rest of you, making her way to the two oil lanterns which she lights with a punk from the fire.

Turning to the rest of you she gestures toward the fireplace, “If one of you could stoke this fire, we might get this room slightly above bone-chilling within the hour.”  Next, she moves over to a central table and clears off various books and maps, “Now, let’s take a look at this book and see what was the cause of all this villainy.”


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 3, 2005)

Blue_Genie[COLOR=DarkOrange said:
			
		

> ]“Now, let’s take a look at this book and see what was the cause of all this villainy."[/COLOR]




Alain bows with a flourish to Lady Lloryrr, and moves to add some fuel to the fire. "Harlan, I'm sure you are more than willing to get that book off your hands."  He gives Harlan a slight smile. "I know I would if I were in your situation. By Morrow, it seems as though half of Khador has come south looking for that tome!"  

He casts a concerned glance over at the women. "Is there anything I can get to make you more comfortable? Maybe a blanket to take away the chill? Perhaps I should ask Sigbert to wake the chef. I'm sure we could all use a late night snack. Oh, and tea! Musn't forget tea."


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

Marthasa responds *"Yes tea would be good. And a blanket even better." *


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 3, 2005)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios stands at the back, watching and listening; somewhat interested in what information might be in the book. He looks at his nails and tries to look bored through


----------



## Khairn (Jan 3, 2005)

Cormyck leans over to the table his gaze focused on the book.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 3, 2005)

"Ahhh,"  says Harlan as he loosens the leather strap on his chest that was holding the book to the small of his back, "that's a lot better.  I was beginning to feel like a mother hen!"  He takes off his greatcoat and reaches behind him to pull the book up from out of his belt.  Harlan moves over to Lady Lloryrr and puts the book down in front of her.  He pulls a cigar out of his greatcoat pocket, leans his back against the doorpost, and lights up, a waft of oak and vanilla smoke filling the doorway.  Out of the corner of his mouth he says, "Well, I for one would like to know if this old rag is worth dying for...again."


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 3, 2005)

*Alanna Morwyn*

_'I can't wait to get back to the dorm and get out of this armor,'_ Alanna thinks to herself as the group passes into the University grounds. It had already been a long night and the thought of stripping herself out of her leathers and slipping into a warm bath really appealed to her, but there was still work to be done and with a heavy sigh Alanna followed the Iosian woman up to Professor Pendrakes offices.




> “Now, let’s take a look at this book and see what was the cause of all this villainy.”




"Yes lets."

Alanna stands next to Cormyck and studies the book intently, while absentmindedly chewing the tip of a lock of her golden hair.  (Spot Roll)

After a few minutes (if we don't find anything) she says to noone inparticular

"Lets's give this a try."

**Cast Detect Magic on book**


----------



## Blue_Genie (Jan 4, 2005)

Edrea Lloryrr moves closer to the tableEdrea Lloryrr moves closer to the table and takes off her greatcoat to get comfortable, draping it over her chair.  Underneath she is wearing dirty street clothes which seem to have seen heavy use recently.  For a moment she looks at her appearance and shudders slightly, then turns to each of you, a silent judgement playing across her face.  She clears her throat and says, “If you will pardon me, I must tidy up a bit before I can focus on the tome.”  Next she does not, however, leave the room, but simply closes her eyes, her attention focused inward.  A breath of fresh, spring air seems to fill the room and you can momentarily feel the hairs on your arms stand on end.  Edrea speaks a few words in the sibilant tongue of her people and the dirt and grime covering her seems to melt away as easily as if it had been a patch of snow on a warm, spring day.

Without looking at your reactions she turns her attention back to the book in front of her, picking up a pair of mechanical goggles, trailing its arcano-conduction coil which is attached to an arcantrik engine sitting on a shelf next to her.  She carefully places them on her head, and makes a few adjustments to what seem to be lenses, before carefully studying the book.

Now that you are out of immediate danger, you get a chance to get a closer look at the book that has caused you so much trouble.  It is large, almost two feet high, a foot-and-a-half wide, and nearly 10 inches in thickness.  It is bound in an unknown, greenish-brown leather, and has a large embossed picture of a peaked mountain on it.  The pages themselves are made of a semi-translucent vellum, which dark-green ink.









*OOC:*


Your Spot check reveals nothing out of the ordinary, other than the fact that this room has not been cleaned, and that the Professor has not been here for at least two or three weeks, judging from the dust which has settled.

Your _Detect Magic_ spell reveals that the book itself is not magical, although a number of other pieces in the room, such as the goggles, and something inside a wooden box high up on a shelf across the room from you.  The goggles radiate minor illusion and faint divination magic.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 4, 2005)

*Alain Caldwallow*

Alain re-enters the room with a basket of scones and a large pot of tea. A half dozen cups sit on the tray. Drapped over his shoulders are three thick woolen blankets. He sets the tray on a small table, carefully clearing it of some of the Professor's notes. Handing a blanket to Marthasa, he wraps one around himself and pours six steaming cups of tea. 

"All's well that ends well, I suppose.",  Alain says with a hint of a scowl. "That rake at the gambling house can be certain that he will not have my patronage in the future. I am most pleased to be safe in the University again."  Alain sits down in a stuffed leather chair a bit away from the desk. "What do you see, Lady? I must confess I have not looked at the book yet." Alain nibbles delicately at a scone.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Jan 4, 2005)

Never one to pass up free food Jackson helps himself to refreshements then makes his way back to the table to get a look at the book.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 4, 2005)

(OOC- are the events with the Llaelese antiquarian bookseller named Jonas Mirassi and the statements about the book being "a Khadorian cultural artifact" common knowledge?)


----------



## Blue_Genie (Jan 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- are the events with the Llaelese antiquarian bookseller named Jonas Mirassi and the statements about the book being "a Khadorian cultural artifact" common knowledge?)











*OOC:*


Yes, you can assume that all of you know everything that was stated in the introduction.


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 4, 2005)

*Alanna Morwyn*

"Bah! I can't read any of this." The frustration clearly evident in Alanna's voice. She retrieves a cup of tea from the tray provided by Alain.  Not wanting her armor to damage any furniture, Alanna stands next to the fire and warms herself.

The reflection of the fire off her dark leather armor makes it look slick and wet, her face and hair orange and gold in the light of the fireplace. Alanna's thoughts drift back to her childhood and Lyningsgale Castle and the time spent sitting by the fire, listening to her father spin tales of wonder and adventure.  It always calmed her to think of home and she knew she would need a clear mind for whatever lay ahead.


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2005)

"Thank you Alain," she says, as she is handed the blanket. She sips her tea and examines the book. "Perhaps it will reveal its secrets to me," she says.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios will take tea and then look to see if there is anything to 'spice' it up a bit to fight back the cold...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 5, 2005)

Harlan chews on the end of his cigar and watches as everyone "settles in', wishing that it had been a better night to stay at the gaming house.

As everyone prepares to peruse the text, Harlan interjects, "So does anyone have a clue as to where Mirrasi got this book from?  I guess we didn't think to ask, but maybe the means by which he acquired it has more to do with this Khadoran slugfest than the book itself.  I mean, why would they be so interested in the exploits of a Troll hunter?"


----------



## Blue_Genie (Jan 8, 2005)

Edrea slips the goggles off of her face, letting them fall around her slender neck.  "It is not just any Khadoran, Mr. Baylentis," she remarks.  "Sargov Cromme, who is the focus of this book, is a Khard hero.  A statue of him can be found in the city of Korsk, his left foot poised on the massive head of Groane the Grim.  Groane was a legendary dire troll that Cromme killed in a savage struggle that lasted a month, or so the tales say."

Gently paging through the work she continues, "This is also one of only four complete copies of this work, although there are quite a number of incomplete, lesser copies in existence.  None of these have the detailed, color illuminations and side notes of the author, Karl Gauss.  Gauss himself is a figure of some note among those interested in the study of extraordinary zoology, and this is considered his finest work.  Professor Pendrake probably paid that Llaelese antiquarian over 3500 crowns for it, although to the right scholor, it is priceless."

She closes the book, running her delicate fingers over the embossed images on the cover, her mind lost in thought, her eyebrows knotted.

Clearing her mood with a shake of her head, she turns back to you, "The University thanks you all for your work and effort in this endeavor.  Your compensation of 50 Towers can be retrieved from the bursar's office tomorrow morning if you so choose."  She then stands, picking up the book, and carrying over to a large, iron box which she unlocks with a key from her belt pouch.

After securing the book, she straightens her clothes and moves to one of the many bookcases lining the Professor's office.  She pulls a small, black-jacketed book and pages through it, scanning the text with some attention.  Finding what she is looking for, she turns back to you, "There are, as I am sure you are aware of, more pressing matters at hand.  The Professor has been missing for over two weeks now, and I am beginning to get worried.  It is not like him to disappear for this long."


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2005)

*"Yes, I can understand your concern,"*nods Marthasa. *"Do you have any leads on his whereabouts?"*


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 9, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Yes, I can understand your concern,"*nods Marthasa. *"Do you have any leads on his whereabouts?"*




Aaain nods at Marthasa's question, looking up from his tea. "Two weeks certainly seems like a long time for him to be missing. Is anyone looking into it yet?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*Alaios O'Aodh, human sorcerer*

Alaios was about ready to head out the door to collect his _towers_ when he heard about the professor missing _Hmmm might be some more money in this_ he thinks 

To Edrea he asks "*Doesn't the Professor go off on his little adventures fairly often?*"


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 10, 2005)

*Alanna Morwyn*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Alaios was about ready to head out the door to collect his _towers_ when he heard about the professor missing _Hmmm might be some more money in this_ he thinks
> 
> To Edrea he asks "*Doesn't the Professor go off on his little adventures fairly often?*"




Talk of the Professor pulls Alanna out of her thoughts.

"Yes, I thought this was a fairly common occurance with the professor.  Is there any evidence of wrong doing?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 10, 2005)

Harlan pulls out a knife and begins to clean under his fingernails with it, listening to the group.  He slides his cigar to the other side of his mouth and says out of the corner of it, "If I recall, wasn't Pendrake doing something or another for one Mr. Wesselbaum?  Who is this joker anyway?  A dean or something?"  Harlan finished his question, and blows a billowing cloud of smoke out into the room.


----------



## Krug (Feb 2, 2005)

"Well?" Marthasa says, awaiting a reply.


----------

